# Jeff Loomis leaves Nevermore



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 21, 2011)

Jeff Loomis and Van Williams of Nevermore Announce Their Departure « Ms. A&#039;s Blog


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 21, 2011)

Just saw this on Facebook. Dislike.


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just saw this... god damn.


----------



## Dan (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2011)

Shit


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome! I'm excited to see what's to come. Loomis could do so much better than Nevermore.


----------



## loktide (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## CFB (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn, that's some sad news


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Awesome! I'm excited to see what's to come. Loomis could do so much better than Nevermore.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Color me completely unsurprised. I wonder who's going to do the Sanctuary reunion shows?


----------



## JMP2203 (Apr 21, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Awesome! I'm excited to see what's to come. Loomis could do so much better than Nevermore.



i agree


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Awesome! I'm excited to see what's to come. Loomis could do so much better than Nevermore.



Yeah, whatever. Loomis' lack of interest is a lot of the reason the last NM disc sucked, IMO.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 21, 2011)

ya just saw this. ballbags


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 21, 2011)

Terrible.. just.. terrible..


----------



## st2012 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Dan (Apr 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, whatever. Loomis' lack of interest is a lot of the reason the last NM disc sucked, IMO.



Kind of thought this too. You know better than most of us so ill take these words as a hint 

I wouldnt be suprised if i saw loomis start up a new group soon though.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, whatever. Loomis' lack of interest is a lot of the reason the last NM disc sucked, IMO.





True

Produced well, had some great guitar moments but yeah......it didn't compare to the oft-mentioned classics. Whilst I initially said "shite" on reflection I guess that if it leads to a rekindling of his interest (and a second solo album perhaps) then it can only be a good thing - and it's not like he could never re-join at a later date.....


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Im more interested in whatever Warrel does from here than anything else.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>




this


----------



## Curt (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>





I share this sentiment...


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Apr 21, 2011)

Woow. Thats insane! 16 years is a long time to stick with a band nowadays... wonder if he's more interested in going solo being that he's prepped up enough material for another album


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just hope this means we get a solo album soon.


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2011)

fjwsr023354r3rtnwefg34jwr=23rj23f=23rjgmw3r=23rjvmsxdjdfify9rtyjwejwerif

Also, I couldn't give less of a fuck about Sanctuary.


----------



## Zorkuus (Apr 21, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Awesome! I'm excited to see what's to come. Loomis could do so much better than Nevermore.


Even if he could do better, Nevermore is still amazing. Well the music is, the singer often puts me off. Maybe they should've just ditched that guy instead.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

I LOVE Jeff's guitar playing, but it's the band dynamic in Nevermore that made it interesting, IMO.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> Even if he could do better, Nevermore is still amazing. Well the music is, the singer often puts me off. Maybe they should've just ditched that guy instead.



Warrel is the best part of Nevermore.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Randy said:


> fjwsr023354r3rtnwefg34jwr=23rj23f=23rjgmw3r=23rjvmsxdjdfify9rtyjwejwerif
> 
> Also, I couldn't give less of a fuck about Sanctuary.



Heh. I'm actually pretty excited about Sanctuary, actually.


----------



## Nimgoble (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd like to see him in a band with Keith.

Edit: Merrow.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 21, 2011)

Although Attila. I'm sure, has the chops to carry on in Jeff's place, it's still very depressing to have such an amazing band losing two important parts of their sound.
Oh well, nothing lasts forever, at least they didn't leave because they died.


----------



## Exist (Apr 21, 2011)

. Horrible news. I hope this gives Loomis more time to work on projects with other sick guitarists ... like Rusty Cooley


----------



## Tree (Apr 21, 2011)

This Godless Endeavor was the last good album they put out and everyone knows it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 21, 2011)

Exist said:


> . Horrible news. I hope this gives Loomis more time to work on projects with other sick guitarists ... like Rusty Cooley



He IS supposed to have Cooley do some guest soloage on his solo album..


----------



## I Voyager (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't fucking believe this...

I'm so thankful that I saw them on their tour in October.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

bring Tim Calvert back.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 21, 2011)

Warrel is one of the most annoying singers to be in a badass band, so I'd rather see an enthusiastic Loomis with a badass singer. I like this.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 21, 2011)

I told you so. I said I'd wait till the press release to disclose my information, so here it is.

A former band mate of mine is in a Seattle based band. His singer is in another band in which Jeff does alot of guest work. That's how I knew what I knew. Jeff is likely to join the band with said singer. I think you all will be happy with his choice in bands if he does join.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 21, 2011)

/dislike

That is all.


----------



## jkspawn (Apr 21, 2011)

Theres no way they can continue without Jeff, Warrell will probably concentrate on his solo band from now on.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

jkspawn said:


> Warrell will probably concentrate on his solo band from now on.



Excellent. Cannot wait to hear another solo effort from him. With Peter Wichers on guitar, preferably.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, great. This frees him up to come play for my band now.


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Heh. I'm actually pretty excited about Sanctuary, actually.



Never heard a Sanctuary song that tickled my fancy, but perhaps the production had something to do with it. 

Sanctuary + 2011 recording = potential win?


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 21, 2011)

jkspawn said:


> Theres no way they can continue without Jeff, Warrell will probably concentrate on his solo band from now on.



I could just join Nevermore..


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 21, 2011)

TL;DR but i can't stand nevermore. Jeff is a cool guy and im excited to see what he does next.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

warrel on the nevermore board:



> all I know is not dealing with egomaniacs will be refreshing


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 21, 2011)

DLG said:


> warrel on the nevermore board:



Ooooh.. A little sour is he? Jeff MADE that band what it was. He kinda had a right. And wait.. Wasn't Dane the reason that Smyth left? I could be completely wrong but from what I understood, Dane was wanting to be the "UBERSHOTCALLER" as I've seen a lot of singers do before.


----------



## HOLYDIVER (Apr 21, 2011)

Good. I am excited to see what jeff does next.
and lol at warrel calling them egomaniacs


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, didnt see that one coming. Well, I hope we get a solo release from jeff in the near future. To be honest the last Nevermore album wasn't that great comparde to the rest of their catalog.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 21, 2011)

DLG said:


> warrel on the nevermore board:



Butt hurt!

The last nevermore album didn't interest me. So I'm excited to hear what he's going to do now, another solo album would be great first though.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Ooooh.. A little sour is he? Jeff MADE that band what it was. He kinda had a right.



Gonna have to disagree with you on that, you could replace jeff with steve smyth or several other guitarists and it would still sound noticeably Nevermore. It was a combination of Warrel's vocals and lyrics and the rest of the band that caught my attention and kept me interested. Just my opinion.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 21, 2011)

ASDFJASDOIFUASDOPIFGUQEP9GUQPWOIDUGAPOIWDUFGAOPISDJF


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

On the Loomis Vs Dane front, I guess it's just that I prefer a well written, meaningful song to guitar solo wankery. Not Dissing Jeff, but everyone saying "Oh, nevermore sucks without Jeff" That's just stupid. It's about the BAND, not the guitar player, The SONGS, not the solos. For me at least.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

pretty much everyone who is on the loomis side of the coin thinks that their best material was post-Dead Heart.

I'm kinda glad. Less focus on wankery more on songs from now on hopefully.


----------



## Tree (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> On the Loomis Vs Dane front, I guess it's just that I prefer a well written, meaningful song to guitar solo wankery. Not Dissing Jeff, but everyone saying "Oh, nevermore sucks without Jeff" That's just stupid. It's about the BAND, not the guitar player, The SONGS, not the solos. For me at least.



So who wrote the albums then?


----------



## s5470Pro (Apr 21, 2011)

Guess they finally got tired of that horrible singer they had.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> On the Loomis Vs Dane front, I guess it's just that I prefer a well written, meaningful song to guitar solo wankery. Not Dissing Jeff, but everyone saying "Oh, nevermore sucks without Jeff" That's just stupid. It's about the BAND, not the guitar player, The SONGS, not the solos. For me at least.


How can you sit there and praise Nevermore's songwriting, when their lyrics are often laughable at best. 

Jeff Loomis was the reason that band was interesting.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Tree said:


> So who wrote the albums then?



Originally, it was much more of a band effort, even though Loomis wrote the majority of the structures. Of late, it was Jeff writing all the music.

This could actually work out to be a good thing, since it's not like Nevermore was actually making music that excited me.


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 21, 2011)

Regardless of anyone's stance on wether or not this is a good thing, we just lost one of the biggest 7 string playing bands around.

Here's to hoping something atleast equally as great rises from the ashes.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> On the Loomis Vs Dane front, I guess it's just that I prefer a well written, meaningful song to guitar solo wankery. Not Dissing Jeff, but everyone saying "Oh, nevermore sucks without Jeff" That's just stupid. It's about the BAND, not the guitar player, The SONGS, not the solos. For me at least.



Well while I agree with you there, Loomis's constant insane riffage is what really caught my attention in Nevermore.Riff after riff after riff non stop until their last album.

This really sucks, really really sucks, I didn't care for Loomis's solo album at all so seeing another solo album doesn't really interest me that much,nor their latest album excited either but I never got to see them live


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> How can you sit there and praise Nevermore's songwriting, when their lyrics are often laughable at best. Jeff Loomis was the reason that band was interesting.



Actually, yeah, I am. And I will, Don't presume to tell me what I'm going to do. And don't force your opinions on me either.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've known about this for weeks now, and it's been so tough to keep a lid on it for me. 

I got a call from my buddy Steve at Century, asking if I'd like to go on tour with Nevermore. MAN, was I pissing my pants.... until he told me it was because Jeff and Van left. 

I quickly declined after that point. No Jeff= no Nevermore (to me). 

After talking with Jeff afterwards, I don't blame him for leaving. Sounded like a bad situation, for sure. 

I'm bummed, but now Jeff is focusing on his solo record, which is coming along great.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 21, 2011)

> Guess they finally got tired of that horrible singer they had.





> How can you sit there and praise Nevermore's songwriting, when their lyrics are often laughable at best



What!!???


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Actually, yeah, I am. And I will, Don't presume to tell me what I'm going to do. And don't force your opinions on me either.


Well, it can't be helped if you have horrible tastes.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> What!!???



The Trolls are out in force today, it seems.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> How can you sit there and praise Nevermore's songwriting, when their lyrics are often laughable at best.



Really? Seriously?

"You paint the sky in obsidian lies
And come what may never will I know how you changed time
The riptide lies ahead, all my passions now are dead
I can see the path you never thought to follow
I feel so hollow"

Childish? Hardly. Warrel only got childish when he tried to write what was expected of him. If you think Loomis was the only thing that made the band interesting, you need your ears cleaned out.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 21, 2011)

First, let me say that Jeff is WHY I play seven. Period.


That said, his solo records will never receive the attention Nevermore did. Never.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

Tree said:


> So who wrote the albums then?



both o'brien and calvert had a very substantial amount of input in the two best nevermore albums, politics and dreaming. calvert in particular.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dreaming Neon Black is their best album.


----------



## HOLYDIVER (Apr 21, 2011)

Wait, people like warrel dane?


----------



## TheMoodyBios (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, I don't get why everyone's saying "Well good, maybe this means Nevermore will get back to songs and not shredding." but.. Essentially, Nevermore is over now. 

Jeff left the band, have fun trying to find a guitarist that can play his solos live. Van Williams left as well, so it's just Warrel Dane and Jim Sheppard, who's been out for quite a while on medical leave. ..So really it's just Warrel Dane, and he's going to focus on his solo career, not try to piece Nevermore back together.


----------



## Tree (Apr 21, 2011)

HOLYDIVER said:


> Wait, people like warrel dane?



Yes


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

HOLYDIVER said:


> Wait, people like warrel dane?



Oh, wow. People don't share your tastes. Mindblowing.
This thread is going WAY downhill.


----------



## TMM (Apr 21, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> Even if he could do better, Nevermore is still amazing. Well the music is, the singer often puts me off. Maybe they should've just ditched that guy instead.



+1 exactly what I was thinking - I liked everything about Nevermore, except Dane, and Dane made me hate the band. I was always thinking, 'god, I love this music, but couldn't they just have released an instrumental version?'



Adam Of Angels said:


> Warrel is one of the most annoying singers to be in a badass band...



+10,000 I wouldn't mind seeing a singer in DT that I could take more seriously, either. Yet another Broadway singer in an otherwise awesome band.

For the record, I'm not knocking either vocalist on their lyrical content, just their vocal styles... the 80's called, they want their vibrato back.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

TheMoodyBios said:


> So really it's just Warrel Dane, and he's going to focus on his solo career, not try to piece Nevermore back together.




Actually, he did try to piece it back together by having Century call guitar players to see if they would come on tour, but nobody who was asked wanted to do it. Further proof that Jeff WAS Nevermore. Nobody can fill those shoes.


----------



## edsped (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> On the Loomis Vs Dane front, I guess it's just that I prefer a well written, meaningful song to guitar solo wankery. Not Dissing Jeff, but everyone saying "Oh, nevermore sucks without Jeff" That's just stupid. It's about the BAND, not the guitar player, The SONGS, not the solos. For me at least.


I've never really cared much for Loomis' generic improv shred solos, but he's written some great riffs. He's also written some great solos, like River Dragon and Final Product. My opinions vary widely when it comes to Nevermore because some of their stuff is amazing and a lot of it is pretty boring. The only album that I truly love as a whole is TGE. I guess I'm in the "Loomis camp" since he's definitely my favorite part of the band, but I do NOT like Dead Heart save River Dragon and then bits of other songs. I also only like maybe 4 songs on Enemies, but even within those songs there are vocal melodies or choruses or other parts that just sound weird or bad or boring. Everything seemed to mesh super well on TGE; great riffs, some nice solos that aren't just mindless wankery, good songwriting, vocals that actually FIT, a lengthy title track that is actually musically interesting the whole way through. On so much of their other stuff it seems like they'll have a good idea or two for each song and then the rest will just be filler. 

Anyway, point is most of my love for Nevermore comes from TGE because it's one of my favorite albums ever. And I love it for the songwriting and riffs, not just for the solos.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

TheMoodyBios said:


> Yeah, I don't get why everyone's saying "Well good, maybe this means Nevermore will get back to songs and not shredding." but.. Essentially, Nevermore is over now.
> 
> Jeff left the band, have fun trying to find a guitarist that can play his solos live. Van Williams left as well, so it's just Warrel Dane and Jim Sheppard, who's been out for quite a while on medical leave. ..So really it's just Warrel Dane, and he's going to focus on his solo career, not try to piece Nevermore back together.



I wouldn't doubt that Atilla will be able to play all fo his solos almost note for note, that kid is a beast. He doubles the River Dragon solo live no problem.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 21, 2011)

TMM said:


> +1 exactly what I was thinking - I liked everything about Nevermore, except Dane, and Dane made me hate the band. I was always thinking, 'god, I love this music, but couldn't they just have released an instrumental version?'
> 
> 
> 
> +10,000 I wouldn't mind seeing a singer in DT that I could take more seriously, either. Yet another Broadway singer in an otherwise awesome band.



You know, I USED to think that. Then they just grow on you over time. Exept DT for me personally, I just "deal" with him.

For example, Radiance. I kind of dismissed their debut album because I thought the singer was annoying. On a second chance, I can not stop listening to it and think the vocals are fucking rad.  Just gotta give it time.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 21, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> And wait.. Wasn't Dane the reason that Smyth left?



My understanding is that Steve left Nevermore because of his medical status at the time. He was going through some pretty serious issues with his kidneys that required 6 months of dialysis.


----------



## HOLYDIVER (Apr 21, 2011)

I am just suprised people actually enjoy warrels vocals, I thought everyone found him passable to annoying.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Actually, he did try to piece it back together by having Century call guitar players to see if they would come on tour, but nobody who was asked wanted to do it. Further proof that Jeff WAS Nevermore. Nobody can fill those shoes.



Well, to be fair, there's a couple of guys that could do it for a tour, but they can't afford them. 

Having said that, I think the piece everyone is missing is Van - in many ways, his approach was what gave the band a lot of it's distinctive style, and that would also be hard to replace.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Oh, wow. People don't share your tastes. Mindblowing.
> This thread is going WAY downhill.



 I mean he's not my favourite singer ever but man does that guy have a unique and distinctive voice,he is amazingly talented regardless of taste.

I still can't believe this

Edit: no actually the more I think about I absolutely adore his vocals and lyrics


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

HOLYDIVER said:


> I am just suprised people actually enjoy warrels vocals, I thought everyone found him passable to annoying.



Warrel is the reason I got into the band. Some of us actually like melodies and character, as well as quality lyrics (TOC excluded).


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Xaios said:


> My understanding is that Steve left Nevermore because of his medical status at the time. He was going through some pretty serious issues with his kidneys that required 6 months of dialysis.



He actually required a transplant. Understandable, given the circumstances. That said, he's on the last good album, so...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

Van is one of my favorite drummers. His style is really unique, and he was always a highlight, for me. 
Funny guy IRL too,


----------



## edsped (Apr 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Well, to be fair, there's a couple of guys that could do it for a tour, but they can't afford them.
> 
> Having said that, I think the piece everyone is missing is Van - in many ways, his approach was what gave the band a lot of it's distinctive style, and that would also be hard to replace.


Since the breakup rumors started I've been saying that I hope Van and Loomis stick together. Well, I'm still hoping.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Van is one of my favorite drummers. His style is really unique, and he was always a highlight, for me.
> Funny guy IRL too,



Oh yeah, he's a pleasure to have a beer with.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 21, 2011)

edsped said:


> I've never really cared much for Loomis' generic improv shred solos, but he's written some great riffs. He's also written some great solos, like River Dragon and Final Product. My opinions vary widely when it comes to Nevermore because some of their stuff is amazing and a lot of it is pretty boring. The only album that I truly love as a whole is TGE. I guess I'm in the "Loomis camp" since he's definitely my favorite part of the band, but I do NOT like Dead Heart save River Dragon and then bits of other songs. I also only like maybe 4 songs on Enemies, but even within those songs there are vocal melodies or choruses or other parts that just sound weird or bad or boring. Everything seemed to mesh super well on TGE; great riffs, some nice solos that aren't just mindless wankery, good songwriting, vocals that actually FIT, a lengthy title track that is actually musically interesting the whole way through. On so much of their other stuff it seems like they'll have a good idea or two for each song and then the rest will just be filler.
> 
> Anyway, point is most of my love for Nevermore comes from TGE because it's one of my favorite albums ever. And I love it for the songwriting and riffs, not just for the solos.




huh? I thought it was the general consensus that before their last album Nevermore have never written a bad song

Oh well just shows what a Nevermore fan boy I am


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

edsped said:


> And I love it for the songwriting and riffs, not just for the solos.



Honestly, most of his solos have been boring since he became the "shred god", but the man has written some brilliant riffs.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 21, 2011)

IMO there's no Nevermore without Loomis in the band, and the same would go for Dane. But fuck, they had a good run!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Oh yeah, he's a pleasure to have a beer with.


 
He kept calling me Colin Firth.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 21, 2011)

Van was the other reason I liked Nevermore, so yeah..

About Warrel - if I get in a Nevermore kick, I get used to his vocals and sometimes even enjoy them. However, if I haven't listened to them for a while, I'm always surprised to find myself incredibly annoyed by his voice. It's strange. Lyrically, I always enjoy his work, and even melodically I very much enjoy his work.. But the actual sound of his voice is so hit or miss.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

Truth be told, Jeff and Van left due to Warrel's alcohol problems. Warrel is diabetic, and they would find him (presumably dead) in the back of the tour bus on a regular basis. He'd get plastered and skip taking his meds, causing him to go into a diabetic coma. Jeff and Van didn't want to witness the one time he decided to go on a binge and not wake up again. 

I don't care how great a band is, watching a long-time friend kill themselves and refuse to get help is a pretty good reason to walk imo. I think it's very sad.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Overtone said:


> IMO there's no Nevermore without Loomis in the band, and the same would go for Dane. But fuck, they had a good run!



Indeed. The band was always the sum of the parts to me, so I suspect it's dead. It'll be interesting to see what happens from here.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Honestly, most of his solos have been boring since he became the "shred god", but the man has written some brilliant riffs.



this.

I was also watching some old live footage recently and realized that most of my favorite solos on DNB were played by Calvert.


----------



## Tree (Apr 21, 2011)

^ I remember reading about that a loooong time ago


EDIT: fail...

That should be pointing to Keith's post


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tree said:


> ^ I remember reading about that a loooong time ago
> 
> 
> EDIT: fail...
> ...



Yeah, it's been going on for a long time, and never stopped. They finally had enough of it and bailed. I don't blame them.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I don't care how great a band is, watching a long-time friend kill themselves and refuse to get help is a pretty good reason to walk imo. I think it's very sad.



This would not surprise me in the slightest, actually, knowing everyone involved - I think it's more complicated than that in total, but that could easily be the last straw.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 21, 2011)

Too bad, he should have declared that a few days ago, and get the replacement for KK Downing in Judas Priest this summer.
At least all the attendance would have been "WTF ???" 

Well, Loomis quitting isn't very big for me as I never really got into Nevermore (not that I don't like it, but I can't listen to everything) but I liked their shows in the european festivals.

Best case scenario: Dave Mustaine fires Broderick and they do a new band together.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 21, 2011)

That's crazy stuff!

Has this been corroborated by any sources? Even though the Nevermore fb account posted it, I've only seen this announcement on "Ms. A's blog", though I'm guessing it's just a matter of time.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2011)

Overtone said:


> That's crazy stuff!
> 
> Has this been corroborated by any sources? Even though the Nevermore fb account posted it, I've only seen this announcement on "Ms. A's blog", though I'm guessing it's just a matter of time.



Given Ms. A's involvement with the band, it's real. It's spread like wildfire, obviously, so I don't know how many places are simply using her blog as a source, or if the actual press release has been received by anyone else.


----------



## Tree (Apr 21, 2011)

Overtone said:


> That's crazy stuff!
> 
> Has this been corroborated by any sources? Even though the Nevermore fb account posted it, I've only seen this announcement on "Ms. A's blog", though I'm guessing it's just a matter of time.



The Gunshy Assassin posted on it


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

Overtone said:


> That's crazy stuff!
> 
> Has this been corroborated by any sources? Even though the Nevermore fb account posted it, I've only seen this announcement on "Ms. A's blog", though I'm guessing it's just a matter of time.



It's sad, but true. Ms. A is legit. She handles all of Jeff's PR.


----------



## TheMoodyBios (Apr 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Honestly, most of his solos have been boring since he became the "shred god", but the man has written some brilliant riffs.



Yeah, this. This Godless Endeavor's solos were mostly flashy shred, with some good ones thrown in here and there. Zero Order Phase was a nice showcase of Loomis, seeing as it was a _solo _album, so that was forgiven. But then I figured The Obsidian Conspiracy would have more original solos and flavor, seeing as Loomis had just recorded an entire album's worth of solo. Turned out to just be rehashes and more predictable phrasing. Bend this note 27 times, insane vibrato, then shred down & up the scale a lot. Arpeggio for effect.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 21, 2011)

Didn't know Warrell Dane had diabetes. I have diabetes, but I'm a) not a dick, b) aware of when to stop drinking, and c) only the bass player. 

New guitarist announced: Mike Portnoy.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 21, 2011)

Gotcha! I just had no clue who Ms. A is...

As for the music, look, I'll be honest, I like DHIADW and before music a lot more, but I still think that the recent stuff is great and it's a shame that this seems to be happening! I think what changed is that in DNB the arrangements and instrumentation were very diverse... it wasn't just metal riff after metal riff, there was all kinds of stuff, and it painted a very interesting picture. That was there to a lesser extent in Dead Heart and made a slight comeback in TGE, but overall the music had become a lot more straightforward thrashing + solos.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

this news totally cockslapped the dream theater news


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 21, 2011)

Even apart from personality conflicts or health issues, it felt to me like Nevermore just ran out of gas creatively. It happens. Hopefully everyone involved moves on to new and great things.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 21, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I told you so. I said I'd wait till the press release to disclose my information, so here it is.
> 
> A former band mate of mine is in a Seattle based band. His singer is in another band in which Jeff does alot of guest work. That's how I knew what I knew. Jeff is likely to join the band with said singer. I think you all will be happy with his choice in bands if he does join.



When you say singer, do you mean singer or 'vocalist'? I'd like to see Jeff playing in a band that's less heavy, which is why I was hoping to hear more from Sanctuary. 

At this point I hope Warrel drops Nevermore altogether and does Sanctuary full time. The people who like that stuff actually like his singing unlike half of Nevermore's fans


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 21, 2011)

Plug said:


> Kind of thought this too. You know better than most of us so ill take these words as a hint
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if i saw loomis start up a new group soon though.



with Keith Merrow as another axe man??? would be awesome!!!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> with Keith Merrow as another axe man??? would be awesome!!!



I couldn't hang.


----------



## Double A (Apr 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


>



God damnit. Well, honestly I am not too super excited with whatever band Loomis cooks up as Nevermore was exceedingly unique in the metal world and and anything else down the line will seem generic to me.

The only way I could feel any hope about this is if Loomis and Merrow start a band.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 21, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I couldn't hang.



seriously???? from what i have heard it would be totally bad ass...

have you asked Bella to see what she thinks of it?


----------



## TreWatson (Apr 21, 2011)

never liked or cared about loomis or nevermore, but i can see this as opportunity.

no one cry, there will be things coming.


----------



## liamh (Apr 21, 2011)

> If you think Loomis was the only thing that made the band interesting, you need your ears cleaned out.


 in fact I think Warrell out-talents Jeff by a lot. If this means Warrell Dane focuses more on his solo stuff, then this is actually good news for me.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 21, 2011)

IMO, Warrel is a very talented singer, one of the best of this era in metal, the same goes for Loomis. The band as it was is now gone, so this is devistating to me in that respect. I hope both of them get into something worthwhile after this.



leftyguitarjoe said:


> I told you so. I said I'd wait till the press release to disclose my information, so here it is.
> 
> A former band mate of mine is in a Seattle based band. His singer is in another band in which Jeff does alot of guest work. That's how I knew what I knew. Jeff is likely to join the band with said singer. I think you all will be happy with his choice in bands if he does join.



Pics/vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## XxXPete (Apr 21, 2011)

having been friends w Jeff for a long time..i gotta say I saw this coming @ least 2 yrs ago before they even started working on this disc.
If Warrel tries to replace Jeff he will be sadly mistaken..You CANNOT replace Jeff..Thats a JOKE..He and Warrel were NEVERMORE..without Jeff they are DONE!!


----------



## pac1085 (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe Jeff will join Judas Priest to replace KK ? Haha...


----------



## leandroab (Apr 21, 2011)

Fuckbullets.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

XxXPete said:


> having been friends w Jeff for a long time..i gotta say I saw this coming @ least 2 yrs ago before they even started working on this disc.
> If Warrel tries to replace Jeff he will be sadly mistaken..You CANNOT replace Jeff..Thats a JOKE..He and Warrel were NEVERMORE..without Jeff they are DONE!!



nice to have an unbiased opinion.


----------



## Static (Apr 21, 2011)

this news has saddened me big time..i feel like i have a dead heart in a dead world right now..


----------



## kmanick (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, this is a sad day for me. Nevermore has been my favorite band now for the last 6-7 years.
I've liked Warrels singing since the first time I heard it.
Vans playing is the other reason I got into this band,(besides the 7 string riffage) he's such an under rated drummer IMO.
Oh well hopefully we'll hear more from all involved. 
I thought the last NM CD sucked, I never listen to it.
I think Jeff writes better when he has a partner (IE:Steve,Tim,Pat)
Those 3 CDs seem to be more well thought out asn viewed by most as "the best ones", although Enemies is my favorite for the sheer "in your face" of it.


----------



## fps (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm. Portnoy, Loomis, Matt Barlow, Sean Malone (he's free right?). Who'd go see em live?


----------



## Adari (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd love a new metal supergroup, such as Loomis, Nick Menza, Phil Anselmo and Jason Newsted, but i doubt it will ever happen


----------



## Turgon (Apr 21, 2011)

At first I thought, that's just a late April Fool, but it's actually true... Nevermore is the reason, why I started to play sevens, and I think, that all their records have qualities. Nevertheless, I had to get used to Dane's singing (on the other hand, I like his voice on his solo-record much more).

I can just hope, that Loomis joins forces with Broderick, Van, some bass-player and some brutal Death-Metal-Vocal-Guy!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 21, 2011)

fps said:


> Hmmm. Portnoy, Loomis, Matt Barlow, Sean Malone (he's free right?). Who'd go see em live?


----------



## fps (Apr 21, 2011)

Adari said:


> I'd love a new metal supergroup, such as Loomis, Nick Menza, Phil Anselmo and Jason Newsted, but i doubt it will ever happen



Holy **** yeah this too!! But again Malone on bass!!


----------



## adrock (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, six pages in less than three hours...


----------



## Darknut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats fucked up loomis, for real.  Cancel a tour date to leave the band, what the fuck dude.


----------



## fps (Apr 21, 2011)

hahaha. Buckethead does rule, just rocking Thanatopsis.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

Turgon said:


> I can just hope, that Loomis joins forces with Broderick, Van, some bass-player and some brutal Death-Metal-Vocal-Guy!



this is actually what 90 percent of this board is hoping for 

I'm not saying this in a negative way, but most of the people who are Loomis fans here can take or leave Nevermore and Warrel, they would rather have him start some djent band with br00tz vocals and non-stop shredding.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 21, 2011)

....Fuck


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 21, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me. It's better to leave rather than going insane with 4 other bandmates for the past 16 years in a tin can with wheels.

Glad that my band opened for them last year and glad that I saw them for the last time on the 70k tons of metal cruise!


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

glad I saw them like 7 times in between 1999-2002 when they still played their good songs


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sad but not surprised.

I just want to say...


THANK GOD I saw Nevermore kick all kinds of ass and even met the band back in 2003/2004 up in Austin, TX! I remember almost not going cause I didn't have a ride from San Antonio but my buddy came through at the last minute!


----------



## chevymeister (Apr 21, 2011)

Darknut said:


> Thats fucked up loomis, for real.  Cancel a tour date to leave the band, what the fuck dude.


 This. 

What the fuck.


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Praises to the War Machine better than pretty much 80% of Nevermore's catalog. Take that as my position on the matter.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Apr 21, 2011)

This sucks.. Nevermore is one of my favorite bands. I have to agree though that the last album was a bit of an anti-effort...

Eager to see what Loomis and Dane are going to do now!


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 21, 2011)

DLG said:


> this is actually what 90 percent of this board is hoping for
> 
> I'm not saying this in a negative way, but most of the people who are Loomis fans here can take or leave Nevermore and Warrel, they would rather have him start some djent band with br00tz vocals and non-stop shredding.



I doubt Broderick would do djent. ^^


----------



## viesczy (Apr 21, 2011)

Opening in Nevermore! Excellent! 

Honestly, I never thought much of Jeff's lead work; while it was flashy and capable, just never really caught my ear. Wrote some great tracks with Warrell. 

As for Sanctuary, I've had both tapes (yes tapes) since they were released... and CDs... the reunion shows will only be an hour long!

Derek


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2011)

DLG said:


> this is actually what 90 percent of this board is hoping for
> 
> I'm not saying this in a negative way, but most of the people who are Loomis fans here can take or leave Nevermore and Warrel, they would rather have him *start some djent band* with br00tz vocals and non-stop shredding.



I don't know if you're just trying to be cute but you'd best cut that talk the fuck out or I'm banning you just because this has put me in a bad mood and I'm not in the mood to listen to this "everyone on this board wants to listen to djent" shit in this thread.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 21, 2011)

SO ENDS A DECADE

Now what will the 2010's hold?



As for their reasons for leaving, what went wrong? Did society twist them?


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 21, 2011)

crazy news!


I hear Jeff is going to join Periphery as well as Rusty Cooly making it a 5 guitar band. 

I kid ,I kid


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 21, 2011)

Randy said:


> this has put me in a bad mood .




Question, as a Nevermore fan, what is your opinion of the Warrel Dane solo album? 

I feel with the right guitarist, Nevermore may still be able to carry on. Granted, I'm also one of the guys rooting for a Sanctuary album and tour, but for the people that prefer Nevermore to Sanctuary I've always wondered how important Loomis was to the equation.

I will admit, I DID prefer the Jeff Loomis solo album to the last Nevermore disc, but at the same time I preferred the Warrel Dane album over both of those. The songs, at the end of the day, are what moves me.


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Question, as a Nevermore fan, what is your opinion of the Warrel Dane solo album?





Randy said:


> I like Praises to the War Machine better than pretty much 80% of Nevermore's catalog. Take that as my position on the matter.


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 21, 2011)

I had missed that. I agree then. With that said, I'm REALLY surprised you do not like Sanctuary. An angry teenage Dane is a priceless thing. Now those albums DESPERATELY need a re-issue/remaster.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 21, 2011)

adrock said:


> wow, six pages in less than three hours...



I know, nearly 1500 views


----------



## Ironbird666 (Apr 21, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> SO ENDS A DECADE
> 
> Now what will the 2010's hold?
> 
> ...




Nice Sanctuary reference. 

I'm on the fence about this. Since I've watched a close friend destroy their life from addiction, I can definitely understand why they'd want distance from it. Also, as much as I love Nevermore, half-ass Nevermore is something I DO NOT want to hear in the future. If Jeff and Van weren't into it, then no use staying around to release by the numbers music. Should they continue? Not our choice to be honest, and I'll support whatever decision they make because I've been a fan for years. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't bummed, Dreaming Neon Black is one of my favorite albums of all time. When Nevermore were on, they were ON.


----------



## DLG (Apr 21, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I had missed that. I agree then. With that said, I'm REALLY surprised you do not like Sanctuary. An angry teenage Dane is a priceless thing. Now those albums DESPERATELY need a re-issue/remaster.



have you heard the Serpent's Knight demos?

that's angy teen Warrel


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Apr 21, 2011)

This is all because of 2012... Tsunami, Fukushima, Lybia, Dio died, Gary Moore died, Portnoy departed...etc etc and now Nevermore. Mayans knew this fo sure


----------



## Xaios (Apr 21, 2011)

Alright, so we got Jeff Loomis and Peter Lindgren on guitars, Van Williams on drums, Kristoffer Gildenlow on bass, Per Wiberg on keys, and Christian Alvestam on vocals.

I'd fuckin see that.


----------



## chevymeister (Apr 21, 2011)

Actually, taking time to review the matter at hand here...

Jeff Loomis' CD was a 10/10 for me. Fucking loved it. Warrel Dane's album was fantastic too and it had quite a bit of replay value for me. Nevermore's new album.... Fail.

Perhaps this is a blessing in disguise. We still have that epic Nevermore catalogue thus far (minus the latest album *IMO*).


----------



## mhickman2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not suprised at all. 16 years is a long time on one musical project. I just hope for his sake he chooses a project that is better. I hope that the two parties don't make it anymore public than it already is.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 21, 2011)

As long as they don't hire Dream Theater's PR firm I think we're all set!


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't heard Warrel's solo CD, what's it like?


----------



## Richie666 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm just glad I got to see them before the shit hit the fan. Really excited to hear Jeff's next endeavor. 

Listening to TOC, you really can hear it heralding the end. Jeff should record And the Maiden Spoke as a solo song though. Song shreds


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 21, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I haven't heard Warrel's solo CD, what's it like?




Really good. Heavy, sludgy, catchy, and goth at times. The lyrics are also great, there's some REALLY personal sounding tunes in there like "Brother". "If I could erase one moment of pain I'd through away everything, Even fame. If I could play god you know what i'd do? I'd swim through your blood and Kill the cancer in you."

Gave me chills when I realized the lyrics.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 21, 2011)

FUCK FUCK FUCK!
i guess its ok 
the obsidian conspiracy was a bit disappointing imo
wonder what's gunna happen next..


----------



## Duckykong (Apr 21, 2011)

Everyone thinks this is sooo horrible...I however find it quite refreshing..Loomis isn't getting any younger, I think we would all like to see what else he does with his music career! I'm excited to see what comes of this.. Good luck to Nevermore, and good luck to Loomis!


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn, that sucks. I wish I saw Nevermore live now (I've only seen Jeff Loomis live when he was doing his guitar clinic). Better start hitting some albums before DNB!


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 21, 2011)

two of my dreams officially crushed... now I'll never get to see Nevermore ( one of my top 3 favorite bands) and dream theater with mike portnoy....dude im slightly depressed now


----------



## cyril v (Apr 21, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I haven't heard Warrel's solo CD, what's it like?



Out of all the people on this board, I figured for sure you'd have this disc. 

It is quite awesome IMO. 

This news though... however shitty, it definitely needed to happen if things were as bad as mentioned and also judging from the last album..


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 21, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> two of my dreams officially crushed... now I'll never get to see Nevermore ( one of my top 3 favorite bands) and dream theater with mike portnoy....dude im slightly depressed now



 i'm feeling the same way..
I'm sure it will work out for the best...jeff with some solo albums and dane well i don't care for his vocals that much lol..


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 21, 2011)

Just saw this today on Facebook and am very crushed. Also saw that KK Downing left Judas Priest as well. Fuck today.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 21, 2011)

I would watch loomis, Williams, and digiorgio as a three piece. I don't care what music they play, or if anyone does any vocals.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Apr 21, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Ooooh.. A little sour is he? Jeff MADE that band what it was. He kinda had a right. And wait.. Wasn't Dane the reason that Smyth left? I could be completely wrong but from what I understood, Dane was wanting to be the "UBERSHOTCALLER" as I've seen a lot of singers do before.



Wasn't loomis the primary songwriter? It almost seems wrong to continue under the moniker 'nevermore' now as it is invariably attached to loomis` playing


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 21, 2011)

I found out earlier and am completely crushed, but not as much as I could be, the last NM album broke my heart after TGE /ghey
So I'd like to see what Loomis and Williams could do (but Loomis really, let's be honest).

BUT.

I've been seeing people compare this to KK leaving JP today and not noticing, the poster two posts above me just actually made me stop and think holy shit, KK left Priest 

Awful day for metal.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Apr 21, 2011)

eh, i forgot about these guys after dead heart in a dead world..


----------



## Lankles (Apr 21, 2011)

Not gutted. Keen to see what they all do now.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 21, 2011)

cyril v said:


> Out of all the people on this board, I figured for sure you'd have this disc.
> 
> It is quite awesome IMO.
> 
> This news though... however shitty, it definitely needed to happen if things were as bad as mentioned and also judging from the last album..



 true, just never got around to it. There's so much good music out there that even if you're as picky as I am it's impossible to stay caught up. I never even heard Sanctuary until maybe a year ago.

I'll go against the grain here and say that Jeff Loomis should follow in the footsteps of Jason Becker and do a rock album in addition to his solo stuff.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 21, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> true, just never got around to it. There's so much good music out there that even if you're as picky as I am it's impossible to stay caught up. I never even heard Sanctuary until maybe a year ago.
> 
> I'll go against the grain here and say that Jeff Loomis should follow in the footsteps of Jason Becker and do a rock album in addition to his solo stuff.




Just as long as he doesn't copy Becker completely and be confined to a wheelchair indefinitely.


/tasteless humor




Seriously though I'd like to see something like this as well. The think the thing I wouldn't mind seeing most is Jeff doing something heavy like Nevermore but with grunt-type vocals.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 21, 2011)

motherfucker.... I am crying


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been getting back into TGE again lately when I'm working out. Sentient 6 is such an amazing song, not that there are bad songs on that album. I never got to see them live 

I guess I can see how some people wouldn't like Dane's vocals, they are very unique. I thought they were absolutely perfect for the music though. For me there is no nevermore without jeff and there's no nevermore without Warrel either..either of them leave and it's just not the same. I don't know why it feels like this thread has turned into people that like warrel vs people that like jeff, i guess this is the internet though so i don't know why i'm surprised.

that's enough depressed ramblings for one post i'm going to go listen to forever and cry myself to sleep. STFU i don't care if it isn't even 9 yet


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 21, 2011)

Nevermore had been my favorite band for a very long time, but honestly I feel nothing about this. As a band, they didn't really have much left to 'say' anymore.


----------



## rug (Apr 21, 2011)

This may be the first time an awesome guitarist has left a band and I'm totally ok with it. Loomis can write a mean fucking riff, so I'd like to see him do something that doesn't involve a cheesy vocalist. Dane's got some serious chops and is a really good singer, but any time I listen to his lyrics I just start laughing.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 21, 2011)

DLG said:


> warrel on the nevermore board:



That reminds me of Cartman on an episode of South Park. Fishsticks?

Kinda bummed about this, but I'm also looking forward to what he does from here. He's already great, but he still has a lot of room to grow and explore new territory. This should be interesting.
Awesome to hear that RC should be playing on his next solo album. 

Only problem I have with his music is his tone. It's a little shrill for my taste. Probably just the EMG's.




ghstofperdition said:


> Just as long as he doesn't copy Becker completely and be confined to a wheelchair indefinitely.
> 
> 
> /tasteless humor



Is disappoint.


----------



## rug (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess I can take over the top guitars more than I can take over the top singing.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 21, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Ooooh.. A little sour is he? Jeff MADE that band what it was. He kinda had a right. And wait.. Wasn't Dane the reason that Smyth left? I could be completely wrong but from what I understood, Dane was wanting to be the "UBERSHOTCALLER" as I've seen a lot of singers do before.



What do you mean a UBERSHOTCALLER? This just made my day turn into utter shit


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 21, 2011)

did not enjoy Loomis's solo record at all, sounded too much like malmsteen,becker, friedman for my tastes


----------



## Darknut (Apr 21, 2011)

DLG said:


> warrel on the nevermore board:



HAHA


----------



## Onyx8String (Apr 21, 2011)

That sucks


----------



## Shannon (Apr 21, 2011)

As a personal friend of the band, I'm extremely saddened by this.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess Warrel rightfully said " These are my last...WORDS!" At the end of The Obsidian Conspiracy. As In the last words of the last Nevemore album .


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 21, 2011)

I think they should of just put the band on indefinite hiatus, let Warrel and Jim do Sanctuary, let Jeff do more solos stuff, have Van do... uhh... another Pure Sweet Hell album, and get them all away from each other. Because honestly, Nevermore is pretty much those four guys.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 21, 2011)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Truth be told, Jeff and Van left due to Warrel's alcohol problems. Warrel is diabetic, and they would find him (presumably dead) in the back of the tour bus on a regular basis. He'd get plastered and skip taking his meds, causing him to go into a diabetic coma. Jeff and Van didn't want to witness the one time he decided to go on a binge and not wake up again.
> 
> I don't care how great a band is, watching a long-time friend kill themselves and refuse to get help is a pretty good reason to walk imo. I think it's very sad.


Why do I have a feeling that there would be a Nevermore "Behind the Music" or The Flames of the End"(ATG Doc) documentary about all the the hardships of the band.
 
But that whole reason alone is a better choice rather than a rock star found dead in hotel room scenario


----------



## Shannon (Apr 21, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> I think they should of just put the band on indefinite hiatus, let Warrel and Jim do Sanctuary, let Jeff do more solos stuff, have Van do... uhh... another Pure Sweet Hell album, and get them all away from each other. Because honestly, Nevermore is pretty much those four guys.



 I'm really hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 21, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> did not enjoy Loomis's solo record at all, sounded too much like malmsteen,becker, friedman for my tastes



Sounding like those guys is what makes it awesome!


----------



## Richie666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Despite all the attention being on Jeff, Van is an excellent drummer. I wouldn't want him to drop off the face of the musical planet. Maybe he'll join an already prominent band? Start something up? Who knows?


----------



## Acatalepsy (Apr 21, 2011)

I actually really enjoy a few of their early albums (Politics, DNB, In Memory) which are nothing like the stuff they've done since DHIADW. Not too bothered about them breaking up since they've been in decline for some time now.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 21, 2011)

Richie666 said:


> Despite all the attention being on Jeff, Van is an excellent drummer. I wouldn't want him to drop off the face of the musical planet. Maybe he'll join an already prominent band? Start something up? Who knows?



He's not. Van just recorded his next Pure Sweet Hell record. They are getting ready to start mixing.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 21, 2011)

Richie666 said:


> Despite all the attention being on Jeff, Van is an excellent drummer. I wouldn't want him to drop off the face of the musical planet. Maybe he'll join an already prominent band? Start something up? Who knows?




Dream Theater. Or if Martin Axenrot doesn't work out, then Opeth.


----------



## -42- (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not a really a Nevermore fan, or a Jeff Loomis fan for that matter (heresy I know) but I can't help but feel bad because it seems like the band's breakup was anything but civil, and I wouldn't wish those circumstances upon anybody. 

To sum it all up:


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I heard Mike Portnoy needs a job... Maybe WD can give him a call!

But yeah this sucks... I guess I won't be seeing them in June.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 21, 2011)

Im just sorry I never had a chance to see them live.

But beyond that, I hope we can hear some more of Dane's solo work, since I really liked most of his album.

I also hope we can finally hear that second Loomis album. While his solos might get repetitive at times, his riffs are getting better by the day. Even the obsidian conspiracy (which I didnt really like) had some crushing riffs (listening to she comes in colors atm). I'd love to hear him in a heavier (as in grunting) context.


----------



## Gamma362 (Apr 21, 2011)

This just in: Van Williams is the new DT drummer......

Seriously though, it sucks to hear about this. Van is a fantastic drummer, by far my favorite drummer and he is highly under rated. Hopefully he does something with Loomis. Loomis is by far my favorite guitarist, so I'm psyched to hear his next solo effort. Nevermore is one of my favorite bands, and I would have loved to see them live again. I hope that a few years down the road they get back together and release a killer album/world tour ect.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Color me completely unsurprised. I wonder who's going to do the Sanctuary reunion shows?



 This was fully expected.

At least Jeff is a well respected player capable of furthering his career. I expect great things from him in the future.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is so sad.


----------



## Severance (Apr 22, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> I could just join Nevermore..


 
How would you get jeffs tone without them emgs 

Edit: also inb4 bulb snags that fourth guitarist.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 22, 2011)

honestly, now my life is pretty meaningless....

first, my favorite guitarist, gary moore dies early this year.
and now, my favorite band quits (lets face it, loomis would be hard to replace). 

i LOVED warrel's solo album, and i LOVE him. and thats why i LOVED nevermore. collectively the two made magic (to me at least)...

FUCK!


----------



## Doug N (Apr 22, 2011)

UltimaWeapon said:


> This is all because of 2012... Tsunami, Fukushima, Lybia, Dio died, Gary Moore died, Portnoy departed...etc etc and now Nevermore. Mayans knew this fo sure



I think it's spelled Labia.


----------



## shaggydogJV (Apr 22, 2011)

NOOOOO! I hope this means more solo work from Jeff though.


----------



## Finger My Prostate (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't really approve of any of these fantasy band lineups people keep suggesting. It seems like it's always Nevermore + Opeth + Insert mainstream melodeath act here.

What I'd really like to see is Van Williams on drums, Jeff Loomis on lead guitar, Per Nilsson on rhythm guitar, Mike Wood on bass, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart on keyboards and Mark Wahlberg on vocals. I don't care what any of you say, a metal cover of Good Vibrations would be fucking awesome, especially if they could get the black chick to reprise her role.


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff is great, but great guitarists are a dime a dozen. A good vocalist is a much rarer thing. I don't see how anyone could prefer cookie-monster vocals over Warrel.


----------



## Icecold (Apr 22, 2011)

This is such a huge blow to American Metal. How much this band changed metal in 2005(which was only 6 year ago) is paramount. 

I don't think anyone could disagree that we did not see this coming. the solo albums, Steve Smyth leaving, the Sanctuary reunion, Obsidian Conspiracy just steaming with tension, and reports of the band not getting along on tour, it's sad that a band with this much talent and honestly one of the most impressive discographies in metal, just implode like Nevermore did. 

I'm glad they choose not to tarnish what will soon to be a legacy. I do stand by the belief that Nevermore never put out a "bad" album. However, neither Warrel Dane or Jeff Loomis on their own will ever be able to surpass their accomplishments together.


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 22, 2011)

MatthewK said:


> I don't see how anyone could prefer cookie-monster vocals over Warrel.



It's called an opinion, Some people like to express theirs on a public forum such as this.


----------



## Leaper (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm already very much looking forward to Loomis' second solo-release, the continuation of Nevermore _(perhaps with Attila as a major writing force for the next album)_, as well as any further solo release from Dane. 

Now with no competing obligations or band-trifle Loomis can focus 100% of his attention on solo material; this could be the best move for all members musically and uh.....emotionally?

Also Voros is well fit to take over riff-writing for Nevermore, I'm sure his time with Loomis has been a major learning experience for both guitarists; I've enjoyed each Nevermore album_ (DNB, TGE especially)_ and hope each musician can express their talents without compromise in the future.

Remember angst and the release thereof can be a major source of artistic inspiration.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 22, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> It's called an opinion, Some people like to express theirs on a public forum such as this.



Whilst I agree with you that this is a public forum and that we should be allowed to express themselves, I find it quite boring that so many people keep suggesting Loomis join a band with "grunt" or heavy vocals.

Nevermore was not just about the riffs it was about the entirety.This sense of powerful,meaningful music that depicts very dark themes.On some songs Dane sounds like he's in a mental institute and then you've got loomis making these crushing dark evil riffs that come together with the rest of the band, you've got this experience that isn't comparable to much else.I couldn't imagine similar songwriting with Death metal vocals, it would sound plain, it just wouldn't be interesting IMO.However I'm not saying it wouldn't be enjoyable or there wouldn't be some tasty riffage in it but it just wouldn't stand out like Nevermore did and for so long.


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Whilst I agree with you that this is a public forum and that we should be allowed to express themselves, I find it quite boring that so many people keep suggesting Loomis join a band with "grunt" or heavy vocals.
> 
> Nevermore was not just about the riffs it was about the entirety.This sense of powerful,meaningful music that depicts very dark themes.On some songs Dane sounds like he's in a mental institute and then you've got loomis making these crushing dark evil riffs that come together with the rest of the band, you've got this experience that isn't comparable to much else.I couldn't imagine similar songwriting with Death metal vocals, it would sound plain, it just wouldn't be interesting IMO.However I'm not saying it wouldn't be enjoyable or there wouldn't be some tasty riffage in it but it just wouldn't stand out like Nevermore did and for so long.



It's all a matter of opinion... Personally I think it would be a great match. 

Also I'm pretty sure the last thing Jeff wants to do is go from being in Nevermore to being in a band that is copying the Nevermore sound... But only time will tell what he does.

Edit: IMO I think Jeff would be great in a Technical Death Metal band similar to Necro, SOP.


----------



## Variant (Apr 22, 2011)

Suxzorz news.  I've been a fan of most of the involved parries since the Sanctuary days, but the last album did seem a bit stale. Hopefully, all will carry in in respective projects where they feel more inclined to shine.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 22, 2011)

Icecold said:


> This is such a huge blow to American Metal. How much this band changed metal in 2005(which was only 6 year ago) is paramount.



 Only 2005? TGE (or do you mean the reissue of EoR) was not a rookie effort.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2011)

I just wish they'd waited til after I went to the Symphony X show. This was going to be my first time seeing Nevermore...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2011)

MatthewK said:


> Jeff is great, but great guitarists are a dime a dozen. A good vocalist is a much rarer thing. I don't see how anyone could prefer cookie-monster vocals over Warrel.


 
I liked Warrel on some albums but hated him on others. I thought his solo album was awesome--vocally anyway. Didn't care much for the backing music on that album.

But... Warrel does have the tendency to get a bit whiney with his singing tone from time to time and I think the singing about robots having feelings is getting a little old...


----------



## Edika (Apr 22, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about this breakup. I loved Nevermore up to DNB and started loosing interest gradually with each record after that. I mean POS and DNB had amazing songs and I still listen to them. All the rest of the albums I put on for a couple of songs (if I do) and that's that. As unpopular as this statement might make me in this site, I stand by it: Nevermore started going south when they started using 7 strings. Yes the riffs were more technical and maybe even the songs had more complex structures but the magic was just not there.

As many of you had mentioned Nevermore was not about individual members abilities but the combination of these abilities. The problem is that when the songs were based on B flat instead of E flat, one great part of Nevermore's sound, Warrel's voice, just didn't fit with the rest of the music. Also not having so many melodies and just technical riffs didn't help either. And while Van Williams drumming was faster, it just lacked the nuances and imagination he used on POS and DNB. And I am saying this as guitarist who uses 7 strings, likes the style of Loomis and likes shred technical stuff. I just think that the albums after DNB should be better fitted for a different singer. 

It also seems that I am a minority in liking the Obsidian Conspiracy album. I really liked 4 songs from the album which is more than I could say for their latest efforts, including TGE. And to no surprise the best song, in my opinion, is written in E flat (She comes in Color). Of course these are my personal opinions and I am not playing the expert. Just someone that really loved Nevermore and that was hoping to hear great music from them again. So maybe it's a good thing they broke up but I am still torn on the subject. It would be nice to hear a good Sanctuary album and maybe a new solo Loomis album.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2011)

^ I can dig that to an extent. But I thougt Godless Endeavor was the shiznit and Obsidian Conspiracy was a bit, meh... Although based on the rest of your post I can kind of see why you like OC. They seemed to focus more on a different style of song writing than the technical/mechanical riffing/shredding (I believe someone else brought up the change in song writing approaches in a different thread too, so you're not entirely alone).

Whatever the case, I found myself agreeing with you and wishing Nevermore had a different singer on Dead Heart and Godless Endeavor or at least a singer that can do both like Akerfeldt...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 22, 2011)

Nevermore were one of those bands I always wanted to like but just never could. Dane's vocals were just comically bad to me, and totally ruined it for me. For example, the first distorted riff in the song "This godless endeavour" is a monster, but by that point Dane has already set the tone to "awful" and there is no coming back from that for me. If only they had been instrumental...

Any way, I hope they all go on to do some other interesting stuff. I will keep an ear out for Loomis but I don't think I'll be following Dane's future with much interest.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Apr 22, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Nevermore were one of those bands I always wanted to like but just never could. Dane's vocals were just comically bad to me, and totally ruined it for me. For example, the first distorted riff in the song "This godless endeavour" is a monster, but by that point Dane has already set the tone to "awful" and there is no coming back from that for me. If only they had been instrumental...
> 
> Any way, I hope they all go on to do some other interesting stuff. I will keep an ear out for Loomis but I don't think I'll be following Dane's future with much interest.



Have you checked out the earlier material? If not, I recommend checking out Politics and DNB, which are both miles away from the newer stuff in terms of tone and mood.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Apr 22, 2011)

Edika said:


> I have mixed feelings about this breakup. I loved Nevermore up to DNB and started loosing interest gradually with each record after that. I mean POS and DNB had amazing songs and I still listen to them. All the rest of the albums I put on for a couple of songs (if I do) and that's that. As unpopular as this statement might make me in this site, I stand by it: Nevermore started going south when they started using 7 strings. Yes the riffs were more technical and maybe even the songs had more complex structures but the magic was just not there.
> 
> As many of you had mentioned Nevermore was not about individual members abilities but the combination of these abilities. The problem is that when the songs were based on B flat instead of E flat, one great part of Nevermore's sound, Warrel's voice, just didn't fit with the rest of the music. Also not having so many melodies and just technical riffs didn't help either. And while Van Williams drumming was faster, it just lacked the nuances and imagination he used on POS and DNB. And I am saying this as guitarist who uses 7 strings, likes the style of Loomis and likes shred technical stuff. I just think that the albums after DNB should be better fitted for a different singer.
> 
> It also seems that I am a minority in liking the Obsidian Conspiracy album. I really liked 4 songs from the album which is more than I could say for their latest efforts, including TGE. And to no surprise the best song, in my opinion, is written in E flat (She comes in Color). Of course these are my personal opinions and I am not playing the expert. Just someone that really loved Nevermore and that was hoping to hear great music from them again. So maybe it's a good thing they broke up but I am still torn on the subject. It would be nice to hear a good Sanctuary album and maybe a new solo Loomis album.



I agree entirely, except I think the new album is not good. There are a couple of good moments, but on whole it's quite poor.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Whilst I agree with you that this is a public forum and that we should be allowed to express themselves, I find it quite boring that so many people keep suggesting Loomis join a band with "grunt" or heavy vocals.
> 
> Nevermore was not just about the riffs it was about the entirety.This sense of powerful,meaningful music that depicts very dark themes.On some songs Dane sounds like he's in a mental institute and then you've got loomis making these crushing dark evil riffs that come together with the rest of the band, you've got this experience that isn't comparable to much else.I couldn't imagine similar songwriting with Death metal vocals, it would sound plain, it just wouldn't be interesting IMO.However I'm not saying it wouldn't be enjoyable or there wouldn't be some tasty riffage in it but it just wouldn't stand out like Nevermore did and for so long.


 
If you are refering to my post, like I said I'm a Darrel fan, and can't wait to hear what material he comes up now both with nevermore IF it continues, and with his solo project.

But regarding Loomis, he has his solo stuff, which is amazing. And if he formed a band, I cant imagine him trying to make something that sounds like nevermore vocalwise... Trying to replicate Dane's vocals is a lost cause. Knowing his style, he would either have to get a power metal type vocalist, or a death metal one... So yeah, I would like to hear him with some death metal vocals.


----------



## IconW (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn. Well, at least I saw them live last summer. Was quite lousy gig or at least Darrel seemed very tiredsome.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Apr 22, 2011)

Doug N said:


> I think it's spelled Labia.



Wikipedia says Libya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia so Libya  Y/I doesnt matter.. we understand each other and that matters


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 22, 2011)

UltimaWeapon said:


> Wikipedia says Libya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia so Libya  Y/I doesnt matter.. we understand each other and that matters


 
I think he was joking, haha


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Apr 22, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I think he was joking, haha


hmmmmm....fail


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2011)

Adari said:


> I'd love a new metal supergroup, such as Loomis, Nick Menza, Phil Anselmo and Jason Newsted, but i doubt it will ever happen



3/4 of that group would be super. 1/4 would be useless.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Alright, so we got Jeff Loomis and Peter Lindgren on guitars, Van Williams on drums, Kristoffer Gildenlow on bass, Per Wiberg on keys, and Christian Alvestam on vocals.
> 
> I'd fuckin see that.



Yeah, no shit. That *would* be a supergroup.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 22, 2011)

I personally am not too bothered about this, as while musically Nevermore are great I could never get past the cheesy vocals (Same issue with Dream Theatre). Loomis' solo work is great, so if they can find a more ballsy, heavy sounding vocalist then I'd probably listen. I'm not saying someone who screams all the time, but someone with aggression. I rarely find that with the Nevermore sorta vocals.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 22, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks that Warrel could be really awesome in a power metal context?

Warrel Dane - Vocals
Luca Turilli - Guitar
Kai Hansen - Guitar
Michael Weikath - Rhythm Guitar
Marco Hietala - Bass
Vadim Prhuzonov(sp?)-Keyboard/Synth
Tony Portimo - Drums
And a symphony orchestra.

And Jeff could probably be awesome in an Slayer-esque thrash metal band.

Tom Araya - Vocals and Bass
Jeff Loomis - Lead Guitar
Scott Ian - Rhythm Guitar
Van Williams - Drums

Also epic.

EDIT-I just realised how enormous my dream power metal band would be(including a full orchestra)...I stand by it, though.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Warrel could be really awesome in a power metal context?
> 
> Warrel Dane - Vocals
> Luca Turilli - Guitar
> ...



I think you're selling both of them short, actually.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I think you're selling both of them short, actually.



When I say dream bands, I actually mean that bands that randomly form in my dreams/daydreams when I'm listening to music. They would still be pretty awesome, though.


----------



## themike (Apr 22, 2011)

I think no matter how hard we guess none of these "dream" groups or line ups are going to come close to what actually happens - but hey, keep those imagination active kiddies! haha


----------



## yellowv (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn this really sucks. Am I the only one that can see Megadave getting ready to fire Broderick and try to hire Loomis?


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 22, 2011)

Manowar will need a new drummer too.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 22, 2011)

Honestly, i'm alright with this... i mean, Jeff Loomis IS Nevermore! Even if he's not IN Nevermore, he's going to be delivering us all some great music anyway. Plus, he'll probably be doing without that horrible vocalist anyway, so it can only get better.


----------



## Nile (Apr 22, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Damn this really sucks. Am I the only one that can see Megadave getting ready to fire Broderick and try to hire Loomis?


Jeff Loomis is so powerful that he will fire Dave Mustaine from his own band and in turn, replace him.


Edit: Megamore? lol


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Damn this really sucks. Am I the only one that can see Megadave getting ready to fire Broderick and try to hire Loomis?



No chance. Borderick is the perfect guy for 'Deth, since he plays the old stuff like the recordings. Jeff is too, well, "Jeff" for that, I think.


----------



## Nile (Apr 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> No chance. Borderick is the perfect guy for 'Deth, since he plays the old stuff like the recordings. Jeff is too, well, "Jeff" for that, I think.


 Too melodic, and too epic sounding on his solos, different than what megadeth does.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 22, 2011)

I love Jeff Loomis, but I couldn't really get into his solo record, it felt like the Nevermore songs that Nevermade it. I hope he does something better with his time, because he is the reason I picked up a 7, and I would hate to see his talents go to waste, as they did in the latest album. As for Warrel, I'm excited to see what he does next, as I love his voice.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 22, 2011)

Nevermore isn't Nevermore without Jeff OR Warrel. Like those guys or not, they're the building blocks of the band. Without Jeff I'm sure Nevermore can continue on, it just won't be the same though.

And while Jeff's solo efforts are pretty good, I would definitely not listen to them 24/7 like I do to Nevermore.


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff Loomis...the only Man alive to roundhouse kick K.O Chuck Norris with a blistering 10 second diminished arpeggio

Basically Loomis is Norris's Kryptonite.


and on another note, I feel kind of bad for Attila having to go through this, especially being the new guy.


----------



## edsped (Apr 22, 2011)

Nile said:


> Too melodic, and too epic sounding on his solos, different than what megadeth does.


Too... melodic?


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 22, 2011)

Question: Is Atilla the guitar player the same Atilla that cut vocals on a Tesseract tune like 5 years ago?


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 22, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Plus, he'll probably be doing without that horrible vocalist anyway, so it can only get better.





Yeah Warrel is such a shitty singer. 

Will we ever get past this bullshit? The fucker is a better singer than damn near everyone in a non-power metal band. He's actually got some formal training too 

You might prefer something else, but he's about as far from horrible as one can get. If you want to hear horrible listen to some of the current wimpy auto-tuned clean singing in 95% of -core bands! Katy Perry has more power than those guys.


----------



## themike (Apr 22, 2011)

Fire Chris....thafuck ? Am I the only one that would prefer Broderick over Loomis anyday (with do disrespect to Jeff, of course).


----------



## yellowv (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't say it would be a good move. Or that I wanted it to happen. I can just see Mustaine doing something like that.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 22, 2011)

I LOVE Loomis, but I hope he does something in a band setting. His solo stuff really didn't do it for me either. It was technically great of course, but not something I can listen to a ton of. Warrell's solo stuff on the other hand was great, but I think that had a lot to do with the involvement of Pete Witchers, and Witchers needs to stay right where he belongs... In Soilwork.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 22, 2011)

what the fuck??!?!!!

damn, this just ruined my day. funny i put on my nevermore shirt this morning and i havent worn it for months. i take that back, its NOT funny!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 22, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Question: Is Atilla the guitar player the same Atilla that cut vocals on a Tesseract tune like 5 years ago?



I may ask him, but I don't remember ever seeing Attila doing vocal stuff, to be frank! He's Hungarian, and unless he happened to be in the UK at the time, I'd probably see him playing the guitar as opposed to singing. His name is Attila Vöros, if you care to check.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2011)

Acatalepsy said:


> Have you checked out the earlier material? If not, I recommend checking out Politics and DNB, which are both miles away from the newer stuff in terms of tone and mood.


 
For sure... Warrel still had the theatrical vocals on these, but he seemed to have better control over them in the earlier material.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> :
> 
> Will we ever get past this bullshit? The fucker is a better singer than damn near everyone in a non-power metal band.



So you're saying Warrel is one of the best vocalists alive, bar no genre? What an incredibly asinine thing to say 



troyguitar said:


> Katy Perry has more power than those guys.



You may not like pop music, but that girl has a strong set of pipes


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 22, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> You may not like pop music, but that girl has a strong set of pipes


 
Indeed.







I would buy a Katy Perry / Jeff Loomis CD anyday.


----------



## Gamma362 (Apr 22, 2011)

yellowv said:


> I didn't say it would be a good move. Or that I wanted it to happen. I can just see Mustaine doing something like that.



I doubt dave would do that, hes only had good things to say about Chris, and has compared it to ozzy meeting randy rhodes. I highly doubt that Broderick will ever be fired at this point.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> So you're saying Warrel is one of the best vocalists alive, bar no genre? What an incredibly asinine thing to say



What an incredibly asinine way to over-expand the context! Impressive!




Adam Of Angels said:


> You may not like pop music, but that girl has a strong set of pipes



WTF? All 12 of her on the recordings, maybe. That girl can't sing her way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> What an incredibly asinine way to over-expand the context! Impressive!



Exactly how would you interpret "The fucker is a better singer than damn near everyone in a non-power metal band."? I wasn't off base, bud 





eaeolian said:


> WTF? All 12 of her on the recordings, maybe. That girl can't sing her way out of a paper bag.



Watch a recent live performance of hers (the only stuff I'm basing my comment off of anyway) - she's got a fair amount of power and control, an a much more pleasing voice than the majority of the pop singers on the charts at the moment.


----------



## edsped (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

Well that had some pretty rough patches  I saw her perform the same song on another show and it was impressive. But while we're at it, we could go ahead and post videos of Nevermore where Warrel sounds like ass. The difference being that I don't think he's a bad vocalist in atny way... It's just that saying he's better than most is pretty silly.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 22, 2011)

I am probably the only one who wants to see Broderick leave Megadeth. Then Loomis and Broderick can form a Cacophony style Instrumental Shred band.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 22, 2011)

i wonder if attilla will be a part of warrell or jeffs next project?


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Exactly how would you interpret "The fucker is a better singer than damn near everyone in a non-power metal band."? I wasn't off base, bud



You kill me, you know that? 





Adam Of Angels said:


> Watch a recent live performance of hers (the only stuff I'm basing my comment off of anyway) - she's got a fair amount of power and control, an a much more pleasing voice than the majority of the pop singers on the charts at the moment.



Well, the majority of the singers on the pop charts can't sing, either, with a few notable exceptions (Underwood, et al), but the two "live" pieces I've seen w/Perry weren't especially "live".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 22, 2011)

Nevermore >> Katy Perry




I <3 SSO


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Nevermore >> Katy Perry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well... Yeah, Ross. You high, son?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Well, the majority of the singers on the pop charts can't sing, either, with a few notable exceptions (Underwood, et al), but the two "live" pieces I've seen w/Perry weren't especially "live".



Oh, I agree with that. I'm saying that she has a more pleasant sound to her voice than the majority of those fools, that's all. I didn't get the impression that her live stuff was edited or auto-tuned at all, but that technology does get better and better.


----------



## 7Shred4life (Apr 22, 2011)

Lots of guys can fill jeffs shoes: merrow, bulb,rusty cooley, chris storey


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Oh, I agree with that. I'm saying that she has a more pleasant sound to her voice than the majority of those fools, that's all. I didn't get the impression that her live stuff was edited or auto-tuned at all, but that technology does get better and better.



Agreed. The new tuners are scary good, though - you can't really hear it unless they completely miss, and most of them are better trained than that.

Regardless, there's two reasons Katy Perry has a career.


----------



## 7Shred4life (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeffs shoes can be filled by Merrow, Cooley, or Chris Storey


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Agreed. The new tuners are scary good, though - you can't really hear it unless they completely miss, and most of them are better trained than that.
> 
> Regardless, there's two reasons Katy Perry has a career.



Two. Delicious. Reasons.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

7Shred4life said:


> Jeffs shoes can be filled by Merrow, Cooley, or Chris Storey



Yeah, you like.. just said that...

All of this guys are great players (though I don't like Cooley), but they couldn't hang with Jeff in the lead department. It wouldn't be at all the same. Jeff pretty much only does what he does, but he's stellar at it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

Randy said:


> Two. Delicious. Reason.



Two reasons that are so delicious, that were they absent, I'd not have mentioned her.


----------



## 7Shred4life (Apr 22, 2011)

Storey can cut it....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 22, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> So you're saying Warrel is one of the best vocalists alive, bar no genre? What an incredibly asinine thing to say



If speaking purely technical, yes, he is one of the best non-power metal singers because he can control his voice very well to fit the moment in the music. It is a little presumptuous of him saying that, as, speaking technically, again, the same can be said about Billy Gibbons due to his ability to make use of a very large vocal range effectively. But that would be like comparing apples and oranges, or Dane and Perry.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2011)

Katy Perry is Warrel Dane in drag.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> If speaking purely technical, yes, he is one of the best non-power metal singers because he can control his voice very well to fit the moment in the music. It is a little presumptuous of him saying that, as, speaking technically, again, the same can be said about Billy Gibbons due to his ability to make use of a very large vocal range effectively. But that would be like comparing apples and oranges, or Dane and Perry.



I only skimmed this post but I'm going to assume you had proof of a Billy Gibbons/Jeff Loomis project. I'm all over that, keep us posted!


----------



## Jakke (Apr 22, 2011)

7Shred4life said:


> Lots of guys can fill jeffs shoes: merrow, bulb,rusty cooley, chris storey



+ to all except bulb, I mean he is well worth all respect, is very diverse and technical, but he can't fill Loomis shoes, not with the rescent material. Maybe in 5-10 years...


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 22, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Katy Perry is Warrel Dane in drag.



Warrel would be WAY hotter if he was in drag.


----------



## noodles (Apr 22, 2011)

7Shred4life said:


> Lots of guys can fill jeffs shoes: merrow, bulb,rusty cooley, chris storey


----------



## noodles (Apr 22, 2011)

No, wait, that's not right.

You're an idiot.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Warrel would be WAY hotter if he was in drag.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 22, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> I doubt dave would do that, hes only had good things to say about Chris, and has compared it to ozzy meeting randy rhodes. I highly doubt that Broderick will ever be fired at this point.



Hasn't Dave fell in love with every one of the ton of guitarist he's hired over the years?........ Than fired them an album or two later


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 22, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Hasn't Dave fell in love with every one of the ton of guitarist he's hired over the years?........ Than fired them an album or two later



Yes, but in every case they (and he) were out of control junkies. In more recent times, the guitarists have quit. Now bassists, on the other hand.

JR is AWESOME

JR is an ass, I carried his weight.

JAMES is AWESOME!

Hey gaiz, JR is back! Thank goodness!


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Joose (Apr 22, 2011)

That fucking sucks.


----------



## DVRP (Apr 22, 2011)

I dont feel like sifting through all the pages. Honestly I myself like Jeff's solo stuff more. So hopefully we'll see alot more solo stuff.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 22, 2011)

FYI I meant metal that's not power metal - guess that wasn't particularly clear. As in, he's not Daniel Heiman but he's still very good.

Saying Warrel is horrible because you don't like his style is akin to saying Bulb sucks because you don't like teh djentz - yet one of those is 'socially acceptable' on here and the other is not.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't believe a Katy Perry discussion is going on when JEFF LEFT NEVERMORE!


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 22, 2011)

7Shred4life said:


> Lots of guys can fill jeffs shoes: merrow, bulb,rusty cooley, chris storey



I'm just surprised you didn't list Adrian English (you know, that guy that totally isn't you and you totally haven't tried to plug before). 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...st-guitar-player-ive-seen-long-long-time.html


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> FYI I meant metal that's not power metal - guess that wasn't particularly clear. As in, he's not Daniel Heiman but he's still very good.
> 
> Saying Warrel is horrible because you don't like his style is akin to saying Bulb sucks because you don't like teh djentz - yet one of those is 'socially acceptable' on here and the other is not.



Ah, well, in that case, what you said makes sense. I didn't say Warrel is horrible, I said that he can be annoying sometimes. You also won't get any Bulb worship out of me, so you can save that one - that one isn't a "get out of jail free card", but it sure gets played a lot.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 22, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ah, well, in that case, what you said makes sense. I didn't say Warrel is horrible, I said that he can be annoying sometimes. You also won't get any Bulb worship out of me, so you can save that one - that one isn't a "get out of jail free card", but it sure gets played a lot.



You didn't, but someone did (and many others have said or implied that here and elsewhere). I quoted them in that first post you replied to. Bulb's an easy target for that comparison - the guy is very good but has a style that most people (outside of this forum) don't like. I love how trying to compliment the guy still nets negative responses


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I didn't mean to seem negative there - I dont dislike Bulb's playing or anything. I happen to be a fan of more melodic metal than not, so my not preferring Warrel doesn't have to do with my musical tastes, it's just that he's hit or miss for me. That said, I listed to "This Godless Endeavor" today for the first time in a long time and thoroughly enjoyed it (vocals included).


----------



## cyril v (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 22, 2011)

R.I.P Nevermore, and Tomorrow Turned into Yesterday


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 23, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> I may ask him, but I don't remember ever seeing Attila doing vocal stuff, to be frank! He's Hungarian, and unless he happened to be in the UK at the time, I'd probably see him playing the guitar as opposed to singing. His name is Attila Vöros, if you care to check.




Ahh, okay. This attilla wasn't really named attilla. His name was Julien Perier. He was a member on the Meshuggah forums that emailed in some vocals for Tesseract back before they got a singer. Was actually my favorite vocalist he's had.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 23, 2011)

Gay. This made me sad. 


Here's to Jeff not being resigned to a fate of boring as fuck tech death bands du jour.


Or being a random guest solo guy on everyone's next album.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeff has his solo project. He's likely become enough of a star in his own right, especially amongst musicians, that he can support himself with his solo band and by doing clinics, lessons, etc. Plus, the guy on here who leaked the news of Jeff's departure also said something about him possibly joining another band.

In terms of Jeff's replacement, I think it will be tough. Anyone who gets his style dead on probably won't have anything real fresh to contribute to the band, and those who would have something fresh (someone somewhere recommended Emil from Daath, guys like that) might not be able to get Jeff's style dead on. I think that the band should probably just give up now and go out with some dignity instead of becoming redundant or just stagnating on hiatus.


----------



## Icecold (Apr 23, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> Only 2005? TGE (or do you mean the reissue of EoR) was not a rookie effort.




When TGE came out every album out of the U.S that wasn't by a band called Nile was a Slaughter of the Soul tribute album. TGE brought down the hammer and gave me hope in the U.S scene.


----------



## rfseet (Apr 23, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> I am probably the only one who wants to see Broderick leave Megadeth. Then Loomis and Broderick can form a Cacophony style Instrumental Shred band.



Why not replace Jason Becker in the original Cacophony then? Marty Friedman's free anyway!


----------



## ProgCorey (Apr 23, 2011)

Have people got rocks in their heads? Jeff didn't completely make Nevermore, it was like a complete combination of Jeff's style and Warrel's feel to the songs, I think i'd be just as upset if Warrel Dane left.

This news breaks my heart..


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 23, 2011)

This thread: TL;DR.

However, I will say that I love pretty much all of Nevermore's songs. However, I can't stand listening to more than a few in a row, because they are all in the same key, and are all just riding that low Bb. It gets tiresome if it's 15-20 minutes of Bb. Individually great songs, but in an album they all become meh IMHO. I loved the solo album though.

I really want to see Friedman and Loomis collaborate on something, because if anyone can replace Becker, Loomis might come close (IMHO). It would by almost like Cacophony with 7s!

EDIT: Should have read rfseet's post. Whatever, I agree.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2011)

7Shred4life said:


> Lots of guys can fill jeffs shoes: merrow, bulb,rusty cooley, chris storey


----------



## filipe200x (Apr 23, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Awesome! I'm excited to see what's to come. Loomis could do so much better than Nevermore.



I won't say i think it's awesome, cause i LOVE Nevermore's instrumental. But Loomis shouldn't stay with Warrell Dane as a vocalist...That guy is one pessimistic fuck.


----------



## filipe200x (Apr 23, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> I can't believe a Katy Perry discussion is going on when JEFF LEFT NEVERMORE!



Kate Perry's bOObs: That's a place to cry if you feel sad about nevermore.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 23, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Ahh, okay. This attilla wasn't really named attilla. His name was Julien Perier. He was a member on the Meshuggah forums that emailed in some vocals for Tesseract back before they got a singer. Was actually my favorite vocalist he's had.



Ah, that makes sense - the idea of Attila being a vocalist was really fucking weird, to be honest!


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 23, 2011)

so im anxious to hear an official statement from someone, really don't care if they say what the reason was although it would be nice to know, but more so of what future projects they have in mind and where they are going to go from here as a "band" or as Individuals


----------



## Jakke (Apr 23, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> so im anxious to hear an official statement from someone, really don't care if they say what the reason was although it would be nice to know, but more so of what future projects they have in mind and where they are going to go from here as a "band" or as Individuals



Hasn't Jeff and Van released a joint statement?


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 23, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> However, I can't stand listening to more than a few in a row, because they are all in the same key, and are all just riding that low Bb. It gets tiresome if it's 15-20 minutes of Bb.



huh? Since when do all of nevermore's songs ride the low Bb


----------



## Goro923 (Apr 23, 2011)

...not sure if someone´s already said this but I'm too lazy to read the last few pages. Nevermore has been one of my favorite bands since a friend recommended them to me about a year ago. I actually liked Warrel's vocals from the start, in my opinion it's what made the band instantly recognizable. But after seeing a couple of live shows from the last tour, I get the impression that he can't fit his own shoes anymore, especially after the autotune fest that was The Obsidian Conspiracy (see: Emptiness Unobstructed). He's a very talented singer, but the failed high notes plus the cowboy hat just made me think: "Damn, he can't pull this off for too much longer".
As for Jeff, he's one of the last too decades' most underrated players (at least until recently), and without him it's pointless to continue to call the band "Nevermore" .It would also be pointless without Warrel, but to be honest I would of been less surprised if Jim and Warrel left instead of the other way around. Or even if they'd just split up. Maybe Warrel's ego just said: "Screw you guys, I can make the band continue even if you're not around", but if he's not completely retarded hem must realize that Jeff wrote all the fuckin' songs.

So there. I am eagerly awaiting whatever Jeff and Van's new projects ends up being.


----------



## Nile (Apr 23, 2011)

Once stated has now been used again: Chris Adler, Jeff Loomis, Keith Merrow, and hard to decide on vocals... Matt Barlow?
I dont know but fuck it sounds like the re-incarnation of Nevermore without the ego?


----------



## filipe200x (Apr 23, 2011)

Nile said:


> Once stated has now been used again: Chris Adler, Jeff Loomis, Keith Merrow, and hard to decide on vocals... Matt Barlow?
> I dont know but fuck it sounds like the re-incarnation of Nevermore without the ego?



Matt Barlow is awesome. One of the best in the metal genre IMO.


----------



## Nile (Apr 23, 2011)

filipe200x said:


> Matt Barlow is awesome. One of the best in the metal genre IMO.


 Truly and epic life form he be.
Especially on Something Wicked Part 2, loved that one.


----------



## Scourge441 (Apr 23, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, Nevermore requires both Jeff Loomis AND Warrel Dane in order for it to be Nevermore. While you can argue that Jeff wasn't as essential early in the band's early stages, I can't think of a single guitar player who could fill his shoes in Nevermore. Yeah, sure, someone like Tosin Abasi or Bulb could probably play Jeff's stuff, but I wouldn't count any either of them to write a Nevermore riff.

Warrel's vocals are an equally essential part of the Nevermore sound, IMO, and I'm wondering who the anti-Warrel crowd would have preferred to see sing something like Sentient 6 or Dreaming Neon Black.

But yeah. Nevermore is done. Hopefully Warrel Dane gets help. On the bright side, I'm listening to This Godless Endeavor for the first time in ages. Given how my musical tastes have changed in the past few years, I wasn't expecting to enjoy this as much, but I do. 



Icecold said:


> When TGE came out every album out of the U.S that wasn't by a band called Nile was a Slaughter of the Soul tribute album. TGE brought down the hammer and gave me hope in the U.S scene.


 Immolation - Harnessing Ruin (2005)
Ludicra - Another Great Love Song (2004)
Hammers of Misfortune - The August Engine (2003)
Evoken - Antithesis of Light (2005)
Slough Feg - Atavism (2005); Traveller (2003)
Isis - Panopticon (2004)

Your point still somewhat stands, since none of these really had the exposure/popularity TGE had, excluding Panopticon and probably Harnessing Ruin as well.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 23, 2011)

I went from listening to Daath to Katy Perry. I'm confused now...

But whatever. This thread actually has some major win in it 
It's too bad that Loomis left, but for some reason I had a feeling that it would happen sooner or later. Think Loomis, Williams, and Khan could do anything together? Maybe that's what all this is. They all got together on Skype and planned this conspiracy to leave their bands to form a crazy supergroup or something that would bend the fabric of time and space. We can only wait and see where it plays out form here.



snowblind56 said:


> I am probably the only one who wants to see Broderick leave Megadeth. Then Loomis and Broderick can form a Cacophony style Instrumental Shred band.



Wasn't this supposed to happen anyway?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 23, 2011)

Again, I'm not cutting on Bulb, because he's a cool dude, and a good player, but why are people saying he could fill Jeff's shoes? There's no evidence that shows his ability to such a thing. 

Anyway, I dunno what Jeff is going to do, but if Kahn or Barlow are in a band with him at any point in time, I'll be pumped.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 23, 2011)

Wasn't there an interview done where Bulb was joking about not being able to play the "secret" guest solo (not so secret at this point) when they start playing racecar live? Not to mention the totally different playing styles. 

I'm not sure why i even felt the need to respond to that, its not like Nevermore is going to steal bulb from periphery.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 23, 2011)

Haha, right.. Well, that's primarily what I mean - Bulb couldn't play the parts and probably wouldn't try, because the styles are like.. Way different.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 23, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> Even if he could do better, Nevermore is still amazing. Well the music is, the singer often puts me off. Maybe they should've just ditched that guy instead.



I Agree


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 23, 2011)

who ever said bulb could play in nevermore is just ridiculous...totally different styles, no offense to bulb because hes a cool guy but there is no way he could even remotely pull off one of Jeff's solos. I think Attila will do just fine


----------



## Lon (Apr 24, 2011)

Against all the trolling, i am convinced that storey could pull off the stuff and write up to par, although this is the end of nevermore for sure because no guitarist thinks he could remotely fill jeffs shoes (as its been mentioned before, their label tried to get a replacement for jeff and everybody declined)

they'd have to get someone with a even bigger profile to step in for a tour, i could think of petrucci...


----------



## MJS (Apr 24, 2011)

Bulb & Keith are awesome... but I think the guys saying they could fill Jeff's shoes are forgetting that they both have songs with guest solos from Jeff... that neither of them can play. 

If I had to guess, I'd say that playing a few seconds of Jeff Loomis would be a little easier than playing everything else by Jeff Loomis combined.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lon said:


> Against all the trolling, i am convinced that storey could pull off the stuff and write up to par, although this is the end of nevermore for sure because no guitarist thinks he could remotely fill jeffs shoes (as its been mentioned before, their label tried to get a replacement for jeff and everybody declined)
> 
> they'd have to get someone with a even bigger profile to step in for a tour, i could think of petrucci...



or it won't happen all together. I don't see Petrucci even doing it either for that to happen. Jeff was a significant feature to Nevermore. It's like losing John. P from Dream Theater itself. Because no one could replace him. They (guitarist to replace Jeff) may be able to play the same songs and what not but they can't replace him in a generality from what he contributed to Nevermore and it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 24, 2011)

the only two people who I could see replace Jeff in Nevermore, is Rusty Cooley and Jason Richardson of Born Of Osiris. Mainly because they have a few similarities in their playing styles.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 24, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> or it won't happen all together. I don't see Petrucci even doing it either for that to happen. Jeff was a significant feature to Nevermore. *It's like losing John. P from Dream Theater itself.** Because no one could replace him.* They (guitarist to replace Jeff) may be able to play the same songs and what not but they can't replace him in a generality from what he contributed to Nevermore and it wouldn't be the same.



marco sfogli!

lol, jk


----------



## Thep (Apr 24, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> the only two people who I could see replace Jeff in Nevermore, is Rusty Cooley and Jason Richardson of Born Of Osiris. Mainly because they have a few similarities in their playing styles.




At first I was like "LMAO Cooley?!?!"

but after thinking about it....if Cooley can tone his playing down a little bit with a little more soul (which I'm sure he can), it would actually be pretty sick!


----------



## ArrowHead (Apr 24, 2011)

AirJordanStaal said:


> huh? Since when do all of nevermore's songs ride the low Bb




I will chime in here. I prefer the older 6-string nevermore stuff and sanctuary. And it has nothing to do with the band's songs and playing. Instead, it's my EARS.

As I age, my hearing has gotten worse. And as you'd expect, it's the really high frequencies and low frequencies I have trouble hearing. This is part of the reason I can't get into AAL, and prefer the older Nevermore. When you get down on that lower string and start ripping single note riffs, I can hear the RHYTHM, but cannot distinguish the PITCH of the notes. So I can ABSOLUTELY see how someone would mistakenly hear it as "riding the low b".


And as an aside of GREAT IMPORTANCE, let this again serve as a reminder: WEAR your earplugs. TURN DOWN your headphones. BE CAREFUL! Hearing loss is a natural part of aging. Don't exacerbate it.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 24, 2011)

Who is this Loomis guy everyone is going on about? Have I missed something?


----------



## Jakke (Apr 24, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Who is this Loomis guy everyone is going on about? Have I missed something?



That's Jeff Loomis previously of Nevermore, considered to be one heck of a shredder, a sevenstringer too. I would go as far as saying that he's a virituoso, but some people would probably disagree, he's extreme nonetheless

Check out Nevermore, you won't regrett it


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 24, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I will chime in here. I prefer the older 6-string nevermore stuff and sanctuary. And it has nothing to do with the band's songs and playing. Instead, it's my EARS.
> 
> As I age, my hearing has gotten worse. And as you'd expect, it's the really high frequencies and low frequencies I have trouble hearing. This is part of the reason I can't get into AAL, and prefer the older Nevermore. When you get down on that lower string and start ripping single note riffs, I can hear the RHYTHM, but cannot distinguish the PITCH of the notes. So I can ABSOLUTELY see how someone would mistakenly hear it as "riding the low b".
> 
> ...



I agree that hearing loss is a serious issue and it really sucks that yours is getting worse, but I sincerely doubt that that other poster was making judgements like the ones he made due to his hearing loss. If he did then he should know his own limitations and not blame it on loomis regardless.

Saying "my hearing isn't what it used to be and it sounds like Loomis really rides the low Bb" is one thing (and it definitely just made me turn my headphones down a little, thanks). Saying all nevermore songs ride the low Bb is totally different and pretty much the only way someone could say that is if they only heard like 1 nevermore song or something.


----------



## Lon (Apr 24, 2011)

AirJordanStaal said:


> I agree that hearing loss is a serious issue and it really sucks that yours is getting worse, but I sincerely doubt that that other poster was making judgements like the ones he made due to his hearing loss. If he did then he should know his own limitations and not blame it on loomis regardless.
> 
> Saying "my hearing isn't what it used to be and it sounds like Loomis really rides the low Bb" is one thing (and it definitely just made me turn my headphones down a little, thanks). Saying all nevermore songs ride the low Bb is totally different and pretty much the only way someone could say that is if they only heard like 1 nevermore song or something.


Its definately not hearing, because even if you loose the bass your brain still rebuilds the root waves out of the more audible overtones, its loomis' tone.

Listen to the verse riff in born closely, you mostly hear sharp attack and not a distinctive pitch height, the lower the tuning and the sharper the tone, the more the guitar sounds like a rhytmic noise and not a distinctive pitch... in a lot of styles this is preferable, maybe some people dislike it and thus prefer the higher tuned nevermore... for myself i absolutely thrive on the 7 string stuff, loomis' riffs are the tits

and to the guy asking whos loomis: hope ya trolling hard


----------



## Murmel (Apr 24, 2011)

Jakke said:


> That's Jeff Loomis previously of Nevermore, considered to be one heck of a shredder, a sevenstringer too. I would go as far as saying that he's a virituoso, but some people would probably disagree, he's extreme nonetheless
> 
> Check out Nevermore, you won't regrett it



Jag var ju inte alls sarkastisk heller


----------



## Jakke (Apr 24, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Jag var ju inte alls sarkastisk heller



rackarns också, det är min hjälpsamma natur, dock mitt kors att bära


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 24, 2011)

cyril v said:


> marco sfogli!
> 
> lol, jk





I forgot about him though. But I like him in Jame's band though.


----------



## New Age Moron (Apr 26, 2011)

I just get accustomed to Warrel Dane's voice, thus gaining the ability to fully appreciate Nevermore, then the next week this happens. Ah well, I anticipate the next Jeff Loomis solo album greatly.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Apr 26, 2011)

dude WAS nevermore


----------



## DLG (Apr 26, 2011)

he actually wasn't though


----------



## kmanick (Apr 26, 2011)

I wish Jeff would hookup with whoever was the other guitarist on "Politics of Ecstacy"
and write some fresh songs. I love all the 7 string stuff (especially EOR ) but to me that CD has some of the best writing and best rifffage they ever did as a band.


----------



## DLG (Apr 26, 2011)

that's pat o'brien and he plays in cannibal corpse. He left nevermore because his dream was to play death metal and cannibal corpse was his favorite band, so he auditioned as soon as a position opened there, meaning that's his dream job and he won't be leaving it any time soon.


----------



## Lon (Apr 26, 2011)

DLG said:


> he actually wasn't though



but he made nevermore just sooooo enjoyable, after the news i listened to warrels solo stuff on youtube, and it just sounded like nevermore with boring guitars and uninspired drumming, warrels voice is great but without nevermore it does nothing for me and as i assume does nothing for a lot of other people either


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm just surprised you didn't list Adrian English (you know, that guy that totally isn't you and you totally haven't tried to plug before).
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...st-guitar-player-ive-seen-long-long-time.html



I remember that thread.


----------



## DLG (Apr 27, 2011)

Lon said:


> but he made nevermore just sooooo enjoyable, after the news i listened to warrels solo stuff on youtube, and it just sounded like nevermore with boring guitars and uninspired drumming, warrels voice is great but without nevermore it does nothing for me and as i assume does nothing for a lot of other people either



the whole point of the solo album was to not sound like Nevermore. He explored more of his simplistic/goth oriented influences and tried to write more simplistic, melodic songs.

It's not my favorite album either, but it did what he wanted it to do. 

Jeff was absolutely a huge part of Nevermore, but I can't agree with people who feel that he WAS the band, especially since the albums that feature him as the only guitarist are their worst imo, and their best albums are the ones in which everyone participated more equally. Especially Tim Calvert, I think Jeff was very influenced by his playing and vice versa on DNB. 

Too bad Tim is living his dream and flying commercial planes now and has no desire to return to music.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't really mind, nothing lasts forever. I'd prefer Nevermore to just end now, rather than trying to roll along without it's arms and legs.


----------



## Gryphon (Apr 27, 2011)

DLG said:


> Jeff was absolutely a huge part of Nevermore, but I can't agree with people who feel that he WAS the band, especially since the albums that feature him as the only guitarist are their worst imo, and their best albums are the ones in which everyone participated more equally. Especially Tim Calvert, I think Jeff was very influenced by his playing and vice versa on DNB.


 

^^^^This Jeff is my favorite guitarist out there right now, but you're spot on saying Nevermore's best CD's were the ones with a second guitarist writing. I'll keep following what Jeff does, but I can't wait to hear the next Nevermore CD (assuming there is one).


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 28, 2011)

Supergroup idea 10000000000:


Jeff Loomis. 
Ron Jarzombek.
Alex Webster.
Van Williams.
Russell Allen.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 28, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Supergroup idea 10000000000:
> 
> 
> Jeff Loomis.
> ...


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 28, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


>



Daddy done good eh?


----------



## Harry (Apr 28, 2011)

DLG said:


> the whole point of the solo album was to not sound like Nevermore. He explored more of his simplistic/goth oriented influences and tried to write more simplistic, melodic songs.
> 
> It's not my favorite album either, but it did what he wanted it to do.
> 
> ...



But the thing is, This Godless Endeavor was in fact the album that notable had songs where Loomis wasn't a writer (4 songs)
Only album I don't have admittedly is DNB (yes I know, shame on me ), but I'm pretty sure everything else is more or less written by Loomis  I think it has more to do with what period of Nevermore you like in general, nothing to really do with their being two guitarists or not on board. This Godless Endeavor had two guitarists on board, one of which featured heavily in the song writing, but that doesn't seem to be in the period of Nevermore you really enjoy 

Aside from the debut album which I don't care for most, I love most periods of Nevermore.
Kinda crazy how far Nevermore were actually pushing the boundaries with The Politics of Ecstasy with the song writing and a certain style of prog metal that hadn't been done before, but it seems the album never really got big unfortunately. It was more so bands like Dream Theater that were dominating the prog world at the time and stole the limelight.

While of course DHIADW was the album that first used 7 string guitars, I feel like it's actually Enemies of Reality and This Godless Endeavor that really opened up to the world more possibilities with the 7 string.
Sounds weird, but it just seems by the time they got to Enemies of Reality, Jeff was feeling more comfortable with the 7 string and really showed off more of what it could do, while DHIADW was more kinda showing the beginnings of what he would be doing with it.


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Supergroup idea 10000000000:
> 
> 
> Jeff Loomis.
> ...


Russell Allen? :X With Ron freaking Jarz and Alex Webster? That couldn't possibly come out well.

Also, Jeff and Ron would not be a good combo anyway, their styles are almost completely different.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 28, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Also, Jeff and Ron would not be a good combo anyway, their styles are almost completely different.


 
It's sounded good before.
Just have Jeff join Blotted Science?


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 28, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Russell Allen? :X With Ron freaking Jarz and Alex Webster? That couldn't possibly come out well.
> 
> Also, Jeff and Ron would not be a good combo anyway, their styles are almost completely different.



I don't think you're giving those guys enough credit for being versatile.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 29, 2011)

is this thread over yet?


----------



## DLG (Apr 30, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> It's sounded good before.
> Just have Jeff join Blotted Science?



Jeff can't keep up with Ron. fact.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 30, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Russell Allen? :X With Ron freaking Jarz and Alex Webster? That couldn't possibly come out well.
> 
> Also, Jeff and Ron would not be a good combo anyway, their styles are almost completely different.




My guitarist and I are exact opposites. It's perfect. Variety is key.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder what alttila is up to??sux the dude just joined the band and this happened..
 maybe he can continue as lead guitarist?
 he has the chops..


----------



## Icecold (Apr 30, 2011)

Attila has the chops, but there is no way you can put him in the position to write the next Nevermore album.


Nevermore losing Jeff Loomis is like the Rolling Stones losing Keith Richards, or Aerosmith losing Joe Perry, anyone else would just feel like a scab.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 30, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Russell Allen? :X With Ron freaking Jarz and Alex Webster? That couldn't possibly come out well.
> 
> Also, Jeff and Ron would not be a good combo anyway, their styles are almost completely different.



lol? joke post?

you have heard of Blotted Science before, right? featuring Jarzombek and Alex Webster. If you haven't, you pretty much owe it to yourself to check it out.


----------



## fps (May 5, 2011)

Harry said:


> While of course DHIADW was the album that first used 7 string guitars, I feel like it's actually Enemies of Reality and This Godless Endeavor that really opened up to the world more possibilities with the 7 string.
> Sounds weird, but it just seems by the time they got to Enemies of Reality, Jeff was feeling more comfortable with the 7 string and really showed off more of what it could do, while DHIADW was more kinda showing the beginnings of what he would be doing with it.



I really like Enemies of Reality, it's a blast, but it's a guilty pleasure kinda album, the songwriting is utterly chaotic.


----------



## Espaul (May 5, 2011)

It's weird how much attention this gets. over 12000 views on this thread. I mean I like Nevermore, but half of my friends haven't even heard of Nevermore(except what I've shown, but they forget). Is it just that this forum generally are more fond of them or is that my friends aren't like the general metal-listener? 

(oh, they listen to a lot of weird stuff, so they aren't a bunch of emo fourteen-year-olds listening to Avenged sevenfold, no offence)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

Espaul said:


> It's weird how much attention this gets. over 12000 views on this thread. I mean I like Nevermore, but half of my friends haven't even heard of Nevermore(except what I've shown, but they forget). Is it just that this forum generally are more fond of them or is that my friends aren't like the general metal-listener?
> 
> (oh, they listen to a lot of weird stuff, so they aren't a bunch of emo fourteen-year-olds listening to Avenged sevenfold, no offence)



I think it's simply a case of this being the premier sevenstring forum, there will be a lot of kids that got into sevens because of Loomis.


----------



## troyguitar (May 5, 2011)

Espaul said:


> It's weird how much attention this gets. over 12000 views on this thread. I mean I like Nevermore, but half of my friends haven't even heard of Nevermore(except what I've shown, but they forget). Is it just that this forum generally are more fond of them or is that my friends aren't like the general metal-listener?
> 
> (oh, they listen to a lot of weird stuff, so they aren't a bunch of emo fourteen-year-olds listening to Avenged sevenfold, no offence)



Nevermore has a small niche. They're too heavy for most classic/power metal fans and too 'gay' for most modern/death metal fans.


----------



## Harry (May 5, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Nevermore has a small niche. They're too heavy for most classic/power metal fans and too 'gay' for most modern/death metal fans.



Considering the last album did pretty well on the US Billboard charts, I'd hardly say they are 'too gay' for most modern/death metal fans. Seems like they have actually have quite a bit of fans among the modern metal fans, far from being a niche band. Considering how many metal bands exist, Nevermore are a relatively big name in metal.

Anyway, aside from the first album which has some power metal elements, the band isn't really a power metal band, they've mostly been a thrash/groove metal oriented band, so they would appeal to fans of that style anyway.
I frequently see people wearing Nevermore shirts in the city center, and it seems a decent sized serious metal fans that actually pay attention to metal beyond that autotuned to hell metalcore band they saw on some pay tv music channel or what their sheep friends told them about, seem to be quite aware of their existence even if they aren't necessarily a fan


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

I actually agree with both of you, some may say I am feeling... Ambivalent.


----------



## NaYoN (May 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually agree with both of you, some may say I am feeling... Ambivalent.



I know, right? Feels like this argument has been going forever as Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday...


----------



## troyguitar (May 5, 2011)

I wasn't trying to say that they are not big - more like they aren't HUGE. They're decently big but would never get to the level of a Slipknot/whoeverthefuckkidslike in North America without moving to screaming/growling and less "operatic" clean singing. Hell - how many people even here say that they like the band except for the vocals?


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 5, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I wasn't trying to say that they are not big - more like they aren't HUGE. They're decently big but would never get to the level of a Slipknot/whoeverthefuckkidslike in North America without moving to screaming/growling and less "operatic" clean singing. Hell - how many people even here say that they like the band except for the vocals?



I like the band BECAUSE of the vocals. Warrel is a personal hero of mine. The man is a lyrical word-smith with few peers.


----------



## troyguitar (May 5, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I like the band BECAUSE of the vocals. Warrel is a personal hero of mine. The man is a lyrical word-smith with few peers.



I do too (though mainly his singing, I couldn't care less about the lyrics), I was trying to convey popular opinion though - there is no popular modern metal band with "80s" singing today. It doesn't sell as well as the angry sound of a Slipknot/Killswitch/whatever in this country.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 5, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I do too (though mainly his singing, I couldn't care less about the lyrics), I was trying to convey popular opinion though - there is no popular modern metal band with "80s" singing today. It doesn't sell as well as the angry sound of a Slipknot/Killswitch/whatever in this country.


----------



## metalheadblues (May 5, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I know, right? Feels like this argument has been going forever as Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday...



who cares?
i believe in nothing..


----------



## Harry (May 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually agree with both of you, some may say I am feeling... Ambivalent.


----------



## fps (May 6, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> who cares?
> i believe in nothing..



Yeah, yeah, haha, Born.


----------



## Espaul (May 6, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I like the band BECAUSE of the vocals. Warrel is a personal hero of mine. The man is a lyrical word-smith with few peers.



I actually like the band in spite of the vocals


----------



## Lon (May 6, 2011)

nevermore is a typical polarizing band, first you got fast complex riffs and song structures, which turn some people off, then you got warrel, either love or hate him, both together... either you think of nevermore to be "good to awesome" or atrocious


----------



## NaYoN (May 6, 2011)

I feel like even if Nevermore puts an album out without Loomis, The Final Product might end up being Insignificant. But in the end I don't know What Tomorrow Knows, so we'll have to wait for A Future Uncertain. But still, it all feels like a Bittersweet Feast in the end.


----------



## Doug N (May 9, 2011)

I feel like the world is still a spinning ball of confusion.


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2410719415


----------



## Cmv120 (May 9, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's simply a case of this being the premier sevenstring forum, there will be a lot of kids that got into sevens because of Loomis.



He's exactly what possessed me to get a seven string xD It was mainly because I learned the Born lead , and I wanted to experience how satisfying it would feel to finish that lead and go into the main riff after those sexyazz squeals. It gives me chills when I play it xD


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2011)

+1 to Loomis helping to seal the deal with me and seven string guitars.


----------



## Ralyks (May 9, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I know, right? Feels like this argument has been going forever as Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday...



Thats because yesterday doesn't know What Tomorrow Knows...

... Ok thats probably enough of that.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 9, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I do too (though mainly his singing, I couldn't care less about the lyrics), I was trying to convey popular opinion though - there is no popular modern metal band with "80s" singing today. It doesn't sell as well as the angry sound of a Slipknot/Killswitch/whatever in this country.



Being a child of the 80s (born '74) I still love Dane's vox (as well as others like Geoff Tate, Doro Pesch (sp?), etc...). I personally HATE the vox styles of a lot of the metal out now. Not knocking that it takes talent, but it's just not within my realm of preference. The only "growling" I like is Sepultura. 

That being said....this is major suck. I just got tickets a week or so ago for here in ATL and now I have to watch SymphonyX w/out NM & Loomis....SUCK...was the only reason I was going (that & Powerglove is just too awesome to miss).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 21, 2011)

So listening to the track Attila wrote, I get the feeling that perhaps Jeff was waiting for a guitarist good enough to take over before he left? Check it out:

FXA 01 by Attila Vörös on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Still sounds 100% like Nevermore!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I like the band BECAUSE of the vocals. Warrel is a personal hero of mine. The man is a lyrical word-smith with few peers.



But Warrel didn't write most of the lyrics.

They were still amazing, though.


----------



## Thep (May 21, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So listening to the track Attila wrote, I get the feeling that perhaps Jeff was waiting for a guitarist good enough to take over before he left? Check it out:
> 
> FXA 01 by Attila Vörös on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Still sounds 100% like Nevermore!



 its nice I suppose....a bit uninspired though. Of course maybe the song could completely change with vocals thrown in, but there wasn't a single part in there that remotely impressed me or really got my attention.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (May 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So listening to the track Attila wrote, I get the feeling that perhaps Jeff was waiting for a guitarist good enough to take over before he left? Check it out:
> 
> FXA 01 by Attila Vörös on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Still sounds 100% like Nevermore!



It definitely has a nevermore feel to it, I'm on the fence though. I might have felt that way about a bunch of other nevermore songs though if i heard them without vocals, I'm not sure. I'm definitely more interested in the future of nevermore now though than I was upon hearing that Jeff and Van left. Maybe they still have a chance after all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 22, 2011)

I really like it!


----------



## DLG (May 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> But Warrel didn't write most of the lyrics.



what? pretty sure he wrote all the lyrics. 

the atilla track is pretty good. on par with the last couple of nevermore albums.


----------



## cyril v (May 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I really like it!



I agree. When they first announced that he was the new addition to the band, I checked out his songs on his myspace (or maybe it was his youtube? i forgot) and came to the same conclusion... his playing/writing style is spot on for the position.

I say add Steve Smyth and I'd be up for it... if not they need to get ahold of Paul Wardingham.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 22, 2011)

I generally think it's pointless to debate whether a musician is or isn't good, and why or why not...

...but I'm vain and human enough to want to weigh in! 


After _really_ listening to Nevermore in the last few months, I've realized that Warrell Dane has a great voice... and I don't care for how he uses it. That's just me, saying "I would do things differently"... and to be honest, I think HE could do more and be better.

Having said that, I hope he goes forward with Nevermore (healthily!) and Jeff gets his own thing going... I know I will be watching both projects with great anticipation!


----------



## ThrashMonger (May 23, 2011)

Anybody else notice the status from Nevermore's Myspace page ??

Nevermore Add Tommy Vetterli of Coroner: @TommyVetterli; Official Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/tommytbaron


----------



## Ralyks (May 23, 2011)

ThrashMonger said:


> Anybody else notice the status from Nevermore's Myspace page ??
> 
> Nevermore Add Tommy Vetterli of Coroner: @TommyVetterli; Official Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/tommytbaron



That would be awesome, but neeeeeeever gonna happen... right?


----------



## ThrashMonger (May 23, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> That would be awesome, but neeeeeeever gonna happen... right?



Dunno if he's just helping them out with touring or if Warrel has asked him to join full-time. Either way it's RAD.

EDIT* It's a bit ambiguous. Maybe they've added him to the line-up, or perhaps they just want fans to add him on facebook/twitter ??

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 23, 2011)

Hot damn, that track Attila did is very Nevermore-ish, kinda sounds like a hybrid of Enemies and DnB's thrashier moments. I like.


----------



## Ralyks (May 23, 2011)

ThrashMonger said:


> Dunno if he's just helping them out with touring or if Warrel has asked him to join full-time. Either way it's RAD.
> 
> EDIT* It's a bit ambiguous. Maybe they've added him to the line-up, or perhaps they just want fans to add him on facebook/twitter ??
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Again, it would be awesome, but Tommys style leans more towards Jazz methinks.

Althought a small Jazz influence in Nevermore would be... eh, actually, weird now that I think about it


----------



## Cynic (May 23, 2011)

*

*&#12541;(´&#12540;&#65344&#65417;


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 24, 2011)

That Atilla track was cool, he has some potential. Interested to see who they can grab as another guitarist


----------



## DLG (May 24, 2011)

I think Tommy is just a friend and they promoting him. Can't see him playing in Nevermore. Bad enough one guitarist is from Hungary, I don't think they need another from Switzerland


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 24, 2011)

DLG said:


> what? pretty sure he wrote all the lyrics.




Yup.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 25, 2011)

I love Loomis, but I think it was completely selfish of him to quit in the middle of a tour. He's been growing an ego lately, which sucks because he was always so humble


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 25, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> So listening to the track Attila wrote, I get the feeling that perhaps Jeff was waiting for a guitarist good enough to take over before he left? Check it out:
> 
> FXA 01 by Attila Vörös on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Still sounds 100% like Nevermore!



In my opinion, it is many time better than any track on Obsidian Conspiracy, which I feel was Jeff sifting through his garbage discarded riffs to see which were the most passable. There was no heart in that album, period.


----------



## DLG (Jun 6, 2011)

OH HAI


----------



## Xaios (Jun 6, 2011)

Not enuf streengs!


----------



## Sepulphagist (Jun 7, 2011)

Man there is way too much Warrel Dane hate in this thread, almost puked a little.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 7, 2011)

Has there been any word from what's left of the Nevermore camp on what their plans are? And has Jeff said anything on his plans?

-Eric


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually, I don't think any member or newly-not-member have said... anything, yet. As far as interviews or press goes.


----------



## DLG (Jun 8, 2011)

All Dane has said so far is that he's focusing on the new Sanctuary material and solo album now.


----------



## Duckykong (Jul 2, 2011)

"Now that Jeff Loomis has left Nevermore and Rusty Cooley is without a singer. What would be the ultimate band for Jeff Loomis and Rusty Cooley to form together? Name your drummer, bassist and dare we say....singer? - Dr. B."

Straight from Cooley's FB.


----------



## Lon (Jul 2, 2011)

oh my gawd... this would be effin MOST EPIC OF ALL


----------



## Static (Jul 2, 2011)

i got my fingers crossed.

id freaking shit bricks if stu block and bobby jarzombek joined as well.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 2, 2011)

Isn't Khan from Kamelot without a band?

That dude has a phenominal voice. I could see his vocals going well over Jeff's riffs.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, Kahn would fit.. if they didn't live on opposite sides of the country (not that big of a deal), and didn't have opposite belief systems (a big deal, apparently).


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2011)

Didn't Kahn leave Kamelot due to some serious health issues though? I don't think he's going to be doing anything anymore


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Didn't Kahn leave Kamelot due to some serious health issues though? I don't think he's going to be doing anything anymore



Which is a real shame.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jul 2, 2011)

Duckykong said:


> "Now that Jeff Loomis has left Nevermore and Rusty Cooley is without a singer. What would be the ultimate band for Jeff Loomis and Rusty Cooley to form together? Name your drummer, bassist and dare we say....singer? - Dr. B."
> 
> Straight from Cooley's FB.



That's a fan page though. Notice the "- Dr. B"... It's just some random guy asking that...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 3, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> That's a fan page though. Notice the "- Dr. B"... It's just some random guy asking that...



No, Dr. B is one of Rusty's friends that runs his page for him sometimes.


----------



## MobiusR (Jul 3, 2011)

OMG THE SWEEPS AND SOLOS AND RIFFS 


THEY WILL BE EPIC!


----------



## Duckykong (Jul 3, 2011)

I know, right?

please oh pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DLG (Jul 3, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Which is a real shame.



Khan left because he found god.


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 3, 2011)

DAMN YOU KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Static (Jul 3, 2011)

no love for stu block?


----------



## Pauly (Jul 3, 2011)

Loomis and Cooley would probably be pretty ridiculous! I'd worry they'd just get some generic guy on the mic and drums / bass that would just fade into the background, songs just constructed to show off their guitar olympics, and basically it not sounding like a band so much as an excuse to listen to people play OTT guitar. I'm sure if they get the right people it could be a riot though.


----------



## Duckykong (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EP4czelHvs4#at=439

Go to the end..They are quite serious, I think.


----------



## DLG (Jul 6, 2011)

Pauly said:


> Loomis and Cooley would probably be pretty ridiculous! I'd worry they'd just get some generic guy on the mic and drums / bass that would just fade into the background, songs just constructed to show off their guitar olympics, and basically it not sounding like a band so much as an excuse to listen to people play OTT guitar. I'm sure if they get the right people it could be a riot though.



pretty sure it would be the worst band ever, like a third-rate Cacophony.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 7, 2011)

Pauly said:


> Loomis and Cooley would probably be pretty ridiculous! I'd worry they'd just get some generic guy on the mic and drums / bass that would just fade into the background, songs just constructed to show off their guitar olympics, and basically it not sounding like a band so much as an excuse to listen to people play OTT guitar. I'm sure if they get the right people it could be a riot though.



2010's version of Cacophony? haha. Sure that'd make Loomis happy, considering Cacophony is like his favorite band ever.

oo beat to the punchline by DLG =[


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 7, 2011)

Vocals - Christian Alvestam
Guitar - Jeff Loomis
Guitar - Rusty Cooley
Bass - Jeroen Paul Thesseling
Drums - Bobby Jarzombek

Bam!


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 7, 2011)

So jeff is entering the studio august 23 to start recording his new solo album
Jeff Loomis News Update, 07/07/11 « Ms. A&#039;s Blog


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 7, 2011)

Christine Rhoades is doing vocals on the album? Sweeeeeet.


----------



## edd (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeff loomis if by far way better outside of Nevermore. His solo album is kick ass and i can't wait for the next to come out


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good god, the amount of Hate for anyone who doesn't play guitar in Nevermore in this thread is disgusting. OMG TEH SWEEPS MAKE ME CREAM. Go listen to dragonforce, I'll go back to enjoying good songwriting.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jul 9, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Good god, the amount of Hate for anyone who doesn't play guitar in Nevermore in this thread is disgusting. OMG TEH SWEEPS MAKE ME CREAM. Go listen to dragonforce, I'll go back to enjoying good songwriting.


sounds good


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jul 10, 2011)

Loomis is an amazing songwriter  ... I think you might have him mixed up with some other shredder.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 10, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Loomis is an amazing songwriter  ... I think you might have him mixed up with some other shredder.


 
This. Loomis is not some bedroom shredder or christ sake. He is one of the elder gods.


----------



## Static (Jul 10, 2011)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Singer WARREL DANE Calls NEVERMORE 'The Greatest Band That Alcohol Ever Ruined'

sigh....was really hoping warrel to say there would have been a chance for jeff and van to come back.... well on the bright side....cant wait for the new Sanctuary.


----------



## DLG (Jul 10, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> This. Loomis is not some bedroom shredder or christ sake. He is one of the elder gods.



yes, but his riffing has taken a nosedive in quality and originality since he started using sevens and began focusing on shredding and chugging instead of riffing and interesting songwriting. 

also, looks like they are pretty pissed at each other, this was WD's twit after the interview was published. 

warrel_dane Warrel Dane 
So Jeff just texted me and said he can can hardly wait to do an interview.. WTF I just said the truth

hope it doesn't get too ugly.


----------



## Static (Jul 10, 2011)

this is tearing me apart T_T

GOD DAMMIT I NEED NEVERMORE BACK!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 10, 2011)

It's a shame that two grown men have got so pissy at each other. I don't care who's fault it is, if it is anyone's sole fault, but it's just so unprofessional for such a big band.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you guys seen Jeff play piano? He's not just a brilliant guitarist... He's a brilliant musician, period. I don't think Warrel Dane has even a 1/5th of the musical talent of Jeff Loomis.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 10, 2011)

Static said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Singer WARREL DANE Calls NEVERMORE 'The Greatest Band That Alcohol Ever Ruined'
> 
> sigh....was really hoping warrel to say there would have been a chance for jeff and van to come back.... well on the bright side....cant wait for the new Sanctuary.


he said one of the bridges was burned the other isnt, just like going through a bad divorce, its obvious Loomis is the bridge burned. They both just need to get their egos in check and take a few years apart. Bridges can be rebuilt. I think the relationship between Dave Mustaine and the guys in Metallica are proof of this (hopefully it won't take 25 years like it did with the previous example)


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 10, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Have you guys seen Jeff play piano? He's not just a brilliant guitarist... He's a brilliant musician, period. I don't think Warrel Dane has even a 1/5th of the musical talent of Jeff Loomis.



Who wrote the lyrics to every Nevermore song? Warrel. And don't tell me you only listen to Nevermore for the guitars.


----------



## DLG (Jul 10, 2011)

this battle is endless and pointless, there are people who listen to nevermore only because of loomis and people who actually like the vibe that the entire band gives off and that's not going to change. 

I'd just like to say - put a run of the mill screamer on the last two Nevermore albums and you have something that sounds like Arch Enemy on steroids. 

Nevermore had a very signature sound in every aspect up to Dead Heart. Since then, WD is the only thing in Nevermore that continued to separate them from the pack to a greater extent. 

As the guitar playing got streamlined and became less weird and abstract and more catchy and "look how fast I can play" Dane's voice was the only remaining link to old Nevermore, even though he also simplified his singing and stopped singing bizarre harmonies and strange intervals like he used to in the past. 

Wait until a new Nevermore album comes out and a Loomis album comes out with a different singer and then ask yourselves which one sounds more like Nevermore.


----------



## Cmv120 (Jul 12, 2011)

So..... About that second Loomis solo album... WHEN THE FUCK? I want that shit NOWWWWW.


----------



## Cmv120 (Jul 12, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> So jeff is entering the studio august 23 to start recording his new solo album
> Jeff Loomis News Update, 07/07/11 « Ms. A&#039;s Blog


 
OH GOD YESSSSSSSSS       
And that one bitch can sing like a motherfucker!    

....Im gonna have so many eargasms when this comes out


----------



## Dan (Jul 13, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Have you guys seen Jeff play piano? He's not just a brilliant guitarist... He's a brilliant musician, period. I don't think Warrel Dane has even a 1/5th of the musical talent of Jeff Loomis.



Maybe not but Loomis doesnt have 1/1000th of the lyrical prowess and genius that Warrel has. 

It's just getting petty now. IMO Loomis has grown a little bigheaded and Warrel has to curb his drinking problems. Both are at fault. End of the day though they need to stop turning this into a bitching match and focus on what each want to do. It's unprofessional and its getting completely out of hand.

Nevermore used to be a great band, the last record was awful and we all know why. Lets get over it people and move on.

/Thread


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 13, 2011)

DLG said:


> pretty sure it would be the worst band ever, like a third-rate Cacophony.



 I can't see anything actually listenable coming from that.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2011)

DLG said:


> pretty sure it would be the worst band ever, like a third-rate Cacophony.





eaeolian said:


> I can't see anything actually listenable coming from that.



Glad I'm not the only one that feels this way....


----------



## Shannon (Jul 13, 2011)

There is only show much "meedly meedly" a guy can listen to. I'm a personal friend of Jeff's & while his talent is beyond amazing, I'd like to see him reel in the fretboard wizardry & focus more on songs. There's a reason why the "Dead Heart In A Dead World" album is so epic. Sure, he could shred his ass off, but speed was one of many tools in his bags of tricks...not the only one.


----------



## check-it-out (Sep 6, 2011)

noo


----------

